# 20.7.4.rc42



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ask, and ye shall receive: 


TiVo_Ted said:


> We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


it appears a new te3 update, 20.7.4.rc42, is on the way...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, RC29 has hardly lost its new car smell. I wonder what wasn't fixed.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Wow, RC29 has hardly lost its new car smell. I wonder what wasn't fixed.


or, possibly, re-unfixed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> or, possibly, re-unfixed?


I remember this statement: 
"For those of you on TiVo Experience 4, aka Hydra, we are pushing out our first feature update starting this week to a randomly selected group, and then next week to the larger group of customer running TE4."

Yet there seemed to be as many bug fixes as "feature updates". Don't get me wrong, I love bug fixes. Fewer threads about random channels on the Mini is a good thing.

Ok, I'll stop. The rush to judgment is not my thing anyhow. Funny, but when it comes to TiVo, change is usually good.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> it appears a new te3 update, 20.7.4.rc42, is on the way...


Perhaps with the database change to support autoskip with IFTTT? 

Scott


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd like to know what was fixed/added/unfixed/subtracted in RC's 31 through 41. (We already know what happened with RC30, unfortunately.)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

humbb said:


> I'd like to know what was fixed/added/unfixed/subtracted in RC's 31 through 41. (We already know what happened with RC30, unfortunately.)


those were most likely skipped


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hoping that Music is fixed again.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe RC42 has some of the enhancements that Ted told us about in Dec 2017. He never said what they might be to begin with. Heck, it's only May. 

Really, what could they possibly do to TE3? They already put several of the things that I have been asking about for years now in TE4. My original estimate for Maybe going to it was XMAS 2018 anyway...oops, off topic...LOL.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I wonder if this brings the new Suggestions algorithm that seems to have broken Suggestions on Hydra?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Appears to lose some connectivity and stability with each upgrade.....


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Believe it or not, there is an actual feature in this TE3 update. Also, it appears that we've fixed the issue with 758 prefix Premiere XL4 boxes not updating. I think we're doing a small test this weekend, and then full roll-out next weekend.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Believe it or not, there is an actual feature in this TE3 update. Also, it appears that we've fixed the issue with 758 prefix Premiere XL4 boxes not updating. I think we're doing a small test this weekend, and then full roll-out next weekend.


We always believe you. I do think you meant "new" not "actual". But bring it on.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Believe it or not, there is an actual feature in this TE3 update. Also, it appears that we've fixed the issue with 758 prefix Premiere XL4 boxes not updating. I think we're doing a small test this weekend, and then full roll-out next weekend.


What is the feature?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TivoJD said:


> What is the feature?


The feature and release dates are obviously a Tivo secret...LOL. But I think that Ted does not have all the control and must keep mum...

Glad they think they found out why 758's are not getting the update. THANKS. It would be a big surprise and a joy if they turned the magic SM bit on...

Speaking of SM, some spottiness yesterday...


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

We believe we fixed the 758 issue today.

Smart Home


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> *Believe it or not, there is an actual feature in this TE3 update.* Also, it appears that we've fixed the issue with 758 prefix Premiere XL4 boxes not updating. I think we're doing a small test this weekend, and then full roll-out next weekend.


You are a good person--thanks. 

(Just make it good: the latest update to Windows10 nearly borked my laptop and tablet today, and it's taking me the afternoon to dig out from this--I can't take more electronics failures right now.  )


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We believe we fixed the 758 issue today.


Thank you.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We believe we fixed the 758 issue today.
> 
> Smart Home


RC29 now. No SM. I made a post in the 20.7.4.RC29 thread.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

SM on Premiere PLEASE! ;-)


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We believe we fixed the 758 issue today.
> 
> Smart Home


I would love the feature to be the addition of user-generated folders (perhaps using the horizontal bar) on the My Shows screen, to be used for wishlists, onepasses, manual recordings and single passes... Ala Dish Network.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

philco782 said:


> SM on Premiere PLEASE! ;-)


Well, okay...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Furmaniac said:


> I would love the feature to be the addition of user-generated folders (perhaps using the horizontal bar) on the My Shows screen, to be used for wishlists, onepasses, manual recordings and single passes... Ala Dish Network.


It probably won't be anything earth shaking, although that would be nice. They put all the goody features in TE4 (except for all the not so goodies). I really am going to wait for some substantial updates that people report on, whenever they actually get a fully modded 2nd update out. It would have to be the 3rd or 4th for me, if ever. I still say Maybe Xmas...We shall see.

Just curious, are we going to get a hint at when RC42 might be pushed out? Ted is sooo secretive...The Suspense...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> Just curious, are we going to get a hint at when RC42 might be pushed out? Ted is sooo secretive...The Suspense...




TiVo_Ted said:


> I think we're doing a small test this weekend, and then full roll-out next weekend.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, okay...


So that is a yes on at least talking to L3 about it???? I mean someone out there should know or be able to find out how they DID get it to work. Would be a nice 4th of July present. Maybe when they find it, it would just be a patch to come down during connection...

*Hopefully you will have a Happy Mother's day with someone you know, Ted!*


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i was thinking it's part of the alexa roll out?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> ​


Yes, I forgot about that post. I was thinking about when Joe said the same thing about the next TE4. I checked, I have not gotten it yet. Maybe later or tomorrow if my RP is selected. I bet I won't notice anything, like it has been for the last several updates. We shall see.

I am so so curious about TE4, but I just don't have a box to test it with.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

philco782 said:


> SM on Premiere PLEASE! ;-)





TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, okay...


 You're the best. Thank you Ted.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

If SM does come to Premiere's there are going to be a bunch of excited people here. 

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> If SM does come to Premiere's there are going to be a bunch of excited people here.
> 
> Scott


Well the only reason I have been pushing it for Months is just the fact that probably a very few out there do have it enabled (as it has been reported by a few users). It is said it might be a remnant of a Beta Test, so they should be able to find the code. I think this was the 2nd time Ted has said OK, but it might not be up to him. I really do not know what is so hard about it if it works somewhere!

But I digress because this is a RC42 thread. WHERE ARE YA??? LOL


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

samccfl99 said:


> Well the only reason I have been pushing it for Months is just the fact that probably a very few out there do have it enabled (as it has been reported by a few users). It is said it might be a remnant of a Beta Test, so they should be able to find the code. I think this was the 2nd time Ted has said OK, but it might not be up to him. I really do not know what is so hard about it if it works somewhere!
> 
> But I digress because this is a RC42 thread. WHERE ARE YA??? LOL


Yes, and you have been one of the people that got me to finally get it done. All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42. It wasn't so much that it was hard, but that it carried an external cost that I had to justify. This was in order to comply with some federal accessibility rules. So, in addition to SM, you will also be getting screen reader capability. It won't work as well on the Premiere with the slow CPU, but it will work.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Hydra is a non starter for me for several reasons, but the most important one is the inability to transfer files (videos) from my computer via PyTivo. Do you know if there is any plan to enable that feature in Hydra?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and you have been one of the people that got me to finally get it done. All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42. It wasn't so much that it was hard, but that it carried an external cost that I had to justify. This was in order to comply with some federal accessibility rules. So, in addition to SM, you will also be getting screen reader capability. It won't work as well on the Premiere with the slow CPU, but it will work.


thanks for the new premiere features, ted, it's greatly appreciated, and goes a long way in building good will & brand loyalty!


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and you have been one of the people that got me to finally get it done. All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42. It wasn't so much that it was hard, but that it carried an external cost that I had to justify. This was in order to comply with some federal accessibility rules. So, in addition to SM, you will also be getting screen reader capability. It won't work as well on the Premiere with the slow CPU, but it will work.


Thanks Ted. I don't own a Premier, but I really appreciate your thorough explanations. It gives me a much better idea of what makes the TiVo business tick. You are a much appreciated TiVo ambassador!


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and you have been one of the people that got me to finally get it done. All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42. It wasn't so much that it was hard, but that it carried an external cost that I had to justify. This was in order to comply with some federal accessibility rules. So, in addition to SM, you will also be getting screen reader capability. It won't work as well on the Premiere with the slow CPU, but it will work.


 Thanks @TiVo_Ted & @samccfl99 for getting this feature on my Premiere XL4. As @NorthAlabama pointed out, it does build brand loyalty. Kudos to all who played a part in asking for this feature.

Pat pat


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and you have been one of the people that got me to finally get it done. All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42. It wasn't so much that it was hard, but that it carried an external cost that I had to justify. This was in order to comply with some federal accessibility rules. So, in addition to SM, you will also be getting screen reader capability. It won't work as well on the Premiere with the slow CPU, but it will work.


Oh, so it was the "if you add new features to a product then you also have to make it meet current regulations" kind of problem. Yuck. I'm glad you were able to get that resolved!


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

tim1724 said:


> Oh, so it was the "if you add new features to a product then you also have to make it meet current regulations" kind of problem. Yuck. I'm glad you were able to get that resolved!


Precisely


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, and you have been one of the people that got me to finally get it done. All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42. It wasn't so much that it was hard, but that it carried an external cost that I had to justify. This was in order to comply with some federal accessibility rules. So, in addition to SM, you will also be getting screen reader capability. It won't work as well on the Premiere with the slow CPU, but it will work.


Personal *THANKS* Ted, you still the Bomb! What would we do without you???!!! You know I am sorta a PITA about the choices Tivo, Inc makes on their software decisions (Hail Hydra?). Cost, really? LOL. Well everything revolves around da money, don't it?

I think we should also give Kudos to the 2 or 3 people on TCF that reported that they had SM, quite a long time ago, otherwise I would never have pushed it so hard!

Also I still have a couple of projects (design bugs, not "feature" requests) that L3 poo-poo'd from L2 a long while back...We'll save those for another day (way into the future)...maybe when/if I go to Hydra...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ADG said:


> Hydra is a non starter for me for several reasons, but the most important one is the inability to transfer files (videos) from my computer via PyTivo. Do you know if there is any plan to enable that feature in Hydra?


*20.*7.4.rc42


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Any chance we'll see skip mode on Series3 units? I've got an HD that would be the bees-knees, as the kids never say today, with SM...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tapokata said:


> Any chance we'll see skip mode on Series3 units? I've got an HD that would be the bees-knees, as the kids never say today, with SM...


No, the last update for those was the MPEG4 update for the HD models and that was only because they already had the code from the Australian versions. Premiere's are the oldest models that have still been getting updates.

Scott


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tapokata said:


> Any chance we'll see skip mode on Series3 units? I've got an HD that would be the bees-knees, as the kids never say today, with SM...


It's impossible as series 3 units don't support the underlying Mind RPC infrastructure needed and that series 4 and beyond use. Series 4 units have been capable of SM for a long time (I know since both my series 4 units have been SM enabled for over a year now).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't own a Premiere but I just have to say how awesome it is for TiVo to be giving SkipMode to the Premiere users. SkipMode and QuickMode are TiVo's best features. As long as they still have that I will always have to have a TiVo, even if the guide data is less than perfect and they eventually force me to upgrade to that abomination known as Hydra.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't own a Premiere but I just have to say how awesome it is for TiVo to be giving SkipMode to the Premiere users.


It's not like they special coded it. They already did it a long time ago. Why they only put it on some units, no one will know. Just glad Ted convinced them to give it to all Series4's. Then all the Skip recordings I transfer to my XL4 will have Skip too!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> *20.*7.4.rc42


Are you saying the feature is now enabled?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

samccfl99 said:


> It's not like they special coded it. They already did it a long time ago. Why they only put it on some units, no one will know. Just glad Ted convinced them to give it to all Series4's. Then all the Skip recordings I transfer to my XL4 will have Skip too!


I think I mentioned earlier that we could not release this more broadly until we adhered to some new federal accessibility rules. That was the incremental work required. You should see SM appear in the next week or two once we get everyone on RC42.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think I mentioned earlier that we could not release this more broadly until we adhered to some new federal accessibility rules. That was the incremental work required. You should see SM appear in the next week or two once we get everyone on RC42.


I wasn't even expecting it that soon anyway. That's very nice.

Again, for those that don't search or read very well, *It ain't available yet!!! *


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Does Amazon Echo support on TE3 *require* RC42? I ask, because I got the message. I got the app. I poked the app, and it eventually failed.

I do not yet have RC42. So I'm wondering if the message and app may have snuck out to people who don't' have the software capable of running it. (But will soon)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kdmorse said:


> Does Amazon Echo support on TE3 *require* RC42? I ask, because I got the message. I got the app. I poked the app, and it eventually failed.
> I do not yet have RC42. So I'm wondering if the message and app may have snuck out to people who don't' have the software capable of running it. (But will soon)


I'm wondering who has RC42. I haven't seen any posts. It has been almost a week.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think we're doing a small test this weekend, and then full roll-out next weekend.





JoeKustra said:


> I'm wondering who has RC42. I haven't seen any posts. It has been almost a week.


Ted did say small test last weekend (he thinks) and full rollout this weekend. Hopefully that was right and we'll start seeing it next week?

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Ted did say small test last weekend (he thinks) and full rollout this weekend. Hopefully that was right and we'll start seeing it next week?
> 
> Scott


I just checked the "Coming soon" Alexa app on my Roamio Pro with RC29 and the message there indicates the rollout should be complete by June 1st.

Scott


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Better things may be just around the corner for TiVo!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm wondering who has RC42. I haven't seen any posts. It has been almost a week.


I thought that RC42 might be for the bringing of Alexa capabilities, but they came to my box yesterday and I'm still on RC29.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I've checked, and RC29 is fine for Alexa. RC42 is required for us to turn on SM on Premiere boxes.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does Alexa work with TE4?

Asking for a friend...

-KP


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't own a Premiere but I just have to say how awesome it is for TiVo to be giving SkipMode to the Premiere users. SkipMode and QuickMode are TiVo's best features. As long as they still have that I will always have to have a TiVo, even if the guide data is less than perfect and they eventually force me to upgrade to that abomination known as Hydra.


We all have our own wants, and for me .. wishlists are the best feature of TiVo.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sparky1234 said:


> Better things may be just around the corner for TiVo!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I've checked, and RC29 is fine for Alexa. RC42 is required for us to turn on SM on Premiere boxes


Now you tell me. 

I just asked about this in another Alexa thread. My Roamio keeps telling it can't link and to retry.

Scott


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> Does Alexa work with TE4?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> -KP


Yes


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> I just asked about this in another Alexa thread. My Roamio keeps telling it can't link and to retry.


And rebooting fixed the linking issue (had tried at least 4 times before and totally exited each time).

Scott


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

I am also getting the not linked message on my premiere. Talked to support and they were no help other than telling me lots of people having the same problem. Rebooted several times still no activation code. I guess they have some bugs to still work out.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Mine did not work yesterday evening. But it did this morning. (No reboots or software updates in between)

So I suspect as Ted said, they're working out problems on the back end.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Received RC42 on Roamio. Somebody needs to update the version web page.


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

Well I was finally able to link my amazon device to my Tivo. I love most tech but after doing it I say at least for me what a waste. It is much easier using a hand remote than giving Alexa verbal commands in my opinion. In theory it's cool but for practical use it's a big let down. Oh well.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

porkenstein said:


> Well I was finally able to link my amazon device to my Tivo. I love most tech but after doing it I say at least for me what a waste. It is much easier using a hand remote than giving Alexa verbal commands in my opinion. In theory it's cool but for practical use it's a big let down. Oh well.


on the up side, at least now, when you yell at your tivo, there's a chance it will respond.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Alexa really comes in handy when you're eating ribs (for example), the phone rings and you need to pause without getting BBQ sauce all over the remote. The poor phone, though ...
Same for commercial skip.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

porkenstein said:


> Well I was finally able to link my amazon device to my Tivo. I love most tech but after doing it I say at least for me what a waste. It is much easier using a hand remote than giving Alexa verbal commands in my opinion. In theory it's cool but for practical use it's a big let down. Oh well.





humbb said:


> Alexa really comes in handy when you're eating ribs (for example), the phone rings and you need to pause without getting BBQ sauce all over the remote. The poor phone, though ...
> Same for commercial skip.


Likewise when cooking or, as pictured in the TiVo "Demote the Remote" demo. video, when eating popcorn while watching television and having fingers coated with butter.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Likewise when cooking or, as pictured in the TiVo "Demote the Remote" demo. video, when eating popcorn while watching television and having fingers coated with butter.


Yep, I've now demoted the "dedicated clean remote pinkie". I can eat with all ten fingers.

Speaking of cooking (and I too watch TiVo on my tablet in the kitchen ... usually live sports), I'm going to test to see if Alexa works with my Slingbox (I'm guessing yes) and the TiVo app on my tablet (guessing no there) for pause and SM. I have an Amazon Tap and can easily take that into the kitchen along with my tablet. Will report back.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just got this update on one of my Bolts yesterday I guess. I didn't even realize there was an update going on until I went to bed last night and saw the Tivo clock was gone on that machine. Haven't seen anything different from it, but if it's about the Alexa thing that would explain it since I don't use that.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I got RC42 on Roamio, Roamio OTA and Bolt, no love for the Roamio Plus or Mini v2 though.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I got RC42, and noticed these changes:

1. Get New Experience has reappeared in My Shows, and now I can't find any way to remove it. There is no entry in Add & Manage Apps to uncheck.

2. Likewise, Amazon Alexa is in My Shows with no way to remove it.

Will TiVo_Ted please confirm if these changes are intentional?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> I got RC42, and noticed these changes:
> 1. Get New Experience has reappeared in My Shows, and now I can't find any way to remove it. There is no entry in Add/Remove Apps to uncheck.
> 2. Likewise, Amazon Alexa is in My Shows with no way to remove it.
> 3. All of my HME apps have disappeared (Music, Photos...), and I get an error trying to add them back.
> Will TiVo_Ted please confirm if these changes are intentional?


I would restart if you haven't done that yet.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

humbb said:


> Yep, I've now demoted the "dedicated clean remote pinkie". I can eat with all ten fingers.
> 
> Speaking of cooking (and I too watch TiVo on my tablet in the kitchen ... usually live sports), I'm going to test to see if Alexa works with my Slingbox (I'm guessing yes) and the TiVo app on my tablet (guessing no there) for pause and SM. I have an Amazon Tap and can easily take that into the kitchen along with my tablet. Will report back.


I tested the Slingbox on my tablet in my kitchen and, as expected, the underlying TiVo responded to pause/play commands from afar. Also as anticipated, the TiVo app did not respond, likely because it works through the TiVo Stream which is not Alexa enabled.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I just got this update on one of my Bolts yesterday I guess. I didn't even realize there was an update going on until I went to bed last night and saw the Tivo clock was gone on that machine. Haven't seen anything different from it, but if it's about the Alexa thing that would explain it since I don't use that.


Do you see Alexa and Get New Experience in My Shows?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> Do you see Alexa and Get New Experience in My Shows?


My Premiere just connected. It received the Alexa message. I removed it in Apps. It's no longer displayed.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> Do you see Alexa and Get New Experience in My Shows?


I just went in and checked - bloody hell. They didn't add Alexa in (again), thankfully. But they did add that stupid 'What to Watch Now' into 'My Shows' again and, of course, no way to delete it. This rather pisses me off. Let me have what I freaking want in 'my shows'. Plus that WTWN is also on 'Tivo Central'. WTF does it need to be in two places?

Sorry, some of that little stuff really hacks me off because it's like Tivo thinks I'm so stupid that they need to plaster stuff all over the place and then not let us have the choice to make it go away if we don't use it or don't want it cluttering up OUR pages.

I'll probably restart my other Bolt after it finishes recording a show that's on now (I saw it had connected earlier this morning and is on 'pending restart'). Or maybe I won't now that I know that more clutter is coming.

Here's a suggestion to Tivo - How about putting 'What to Watch Now' under 'Apps' so that we can delete it? Same goes, IMO, for the ads that appear often on the TC page. There has never been a time, over all these years, that it's been something that interests me. I'm not saying take it away from others because of that, but how about the choice? Thanks for listening.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Get New Experience in My Shows is more than clutter or annoyance. It is a ticking time bomb, just waiting to be accidentally/unintentionally activated by a child or someone who doesn't know the consequences.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I just went in and checked - bloody hell. They didn't add Alexa in (again), thankfully. But they did add that stupid 'What to Watch Now' into 'My Shows' again and, of course, no way to delete it.


That's strange. I can't remember when WTWN was not in My Shows.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> My Premiere just connected. It received the Alexa message. I removed it in Apps. It's no longer displayed.


My Roamio has no entries in Apps to remove Alexa, New Experience, or What to watch now. I want none of these in My Shows but cannot remove them.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It just hit me (I know, duh) that this 'Get New Experience' is the prompt to 'upgrade' to Hydra. I hope they are not trying to push that again to the extent that it will become compulsory. I remember it being on my machines before, but it was deletable under Apps.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> My Roamio has no entries in Apps to remove Alexa, New Experience, or What to watch now. I want none of these in My Shows but cannot remove them.


Ok! So, as of few minutes ago I now have those two evil virus things and no way to remove them. That's not nice. 

WTWN is not harmful.

Tweet sent.

This issue deserves its own thread, but I don't want to piss off Ted anymore than I have done already. I predict everyone will have them in the next few hours.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> That's strange. I can't remember when WTWN was not in My Shows.


Agreed; it's been the dividing line, for some time, between the apps and the rest of the listings, above.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> I got RC42, and noticed these changes:
> 
> 1. *Get New Experience has reappeared in My Shows*, and now* I can't find any way to remove it.* There is no entry in Add & Manage Apps to uncheck.
> 
> 2. Likewise, Amazon Alexa is in My Shows with no way to remove it.





Lurker1 said:


> My Roamio has no entries in Apps to remove Alexa, New Experience, ...





Lurker1 said:


> Get New Experience in My Shows is more than clutter or annoyance. *It is a ticking time bomb*, just waiting to be accidentally/unintentionally activated ...





JoeKustra said:


> Ok! So, as of few minutes ago I now have those two evil virus things and no way to remove them. That's not nice.


@TiVo_Ted needs to know about this. Not being able to remove the "Get New Experience" app is a serious issue.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm hoping RC42 adds some stability with respect to using the Alexa skill. I can't be sure it's related since my box rebooted on it's own last night around 30 minutes after I was extensively playing around with the Alexa skill, but since I haven't seen a random reboot in over a year it's highly likely it's related to Alexa.

My guess is the fact that opening Settings using Alexa opens the SD settings screen which isn't even possible on a Roamio using the UI. I'm not sure if it's that or just simply using Alexa "too much" causes stability problems.


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

No RC42 yet on my XL4 (758.) Hopefully will see it tomorrow. 

One huge advantage of that older TiVo: No "new experience" stuff comes up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GaryD9 said:


> No RC42 yet on my XL4 (758.) Hopefully will see it tomorrow.
> One huge advantage of that older TiVo: No "new experience" stuff comes up.


Ok, you jinxed it.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I just went in and checked - bloody hell. They didn't add Alexa in (again), thankfully. But they did add that stupid 'What to Watch Now' into 'My Shows' again and, of course, no way to delete it. This rather pisses me off. Let me have what I freaking want in 'my shows'. Plus that WTWN is also on 'Tivo Central'. WTF does it need to be in two places?
> 
> Sorry, some of that little stuff really hacks me off because it's like Tivo thinks I'm so stupid that they need to plaster stuff all over the place and then not let us have the choice to make it go away if we don't use it or don't want it cluttering up OUR pages.
> 
> ...


Is this really that big of a deal? I have a hundred and fifty listings above the WTWN item in my shows. I never even see it.


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> Is this really that big of a deal? I have a hundred and fifty listings above the WTWN item in my shows. I never even see it.


You didn't see it. Until now... now it'll never go away. Every time you go into your list, you'll see it. It'll haunt you even in your sleep. Even when you spend time with your significant other, the words "new experience" will flash before your eyes...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> Is this really that big of a deal? I have a hundred and fifty listings above the WTWN item in my shows. I never even see it.


You only have one TiVo, right? When you watch programs from a different TiVo, you need to cross those dangerous items to get to the bottom.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> My Roamio has no entries in Apps to remove Alexa, New Experience, or What to watch now. I want none of these in My Shows but cannot remove them.


That's weird, my Plus had both of them in add/remove and removal worked fine.


----------



## daveh88 (May 19, 2018)

I don't have the New Experience in my shows but do have Alexa now with no way to remove.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> That's weird, my Plus had both of them in add/remove and removal worked fine.


Add/remove? Don't see that anywhere on my Bolt. There's TiVo Central/Apps/Add & Manage Apps, but no New Experience, Amazon Alexa, or WtWN listed there.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> That's weird, my Plus had both of them in add/remove and removal worked fine.


They were there before RC42. Do you still have them with RC42?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> They were there before RC42. Do you still have them with RC42?


The mandatory display of those two apps happened yesterday. It's not a function of RC42. A Mini doesn't have them. They have been in the box as an app which could be unchecked. Check boxes are gone.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> The mandatory display of those two apps happened yesterday. It's not a function of RC42. A Mini doesn't have them. They have been in the box as an app which could be unchecked. Check boxes are gone.


OK. I got RC42 yesterday, and Get New Experience reappeared yesterday, so it looked to me like they were related. And to be clear, I am not concerned with it being displayed in the Apps menu. But forcing it into My Shows is dangerous and customer-hostile. Why does TiVo claim that Hydra is "optional", yet booby-trap My Shows like this?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> That's strange. I can't remember when WTWN was not in My Shows.


Not that I pay attention to it much since it's near the bottom of a long list of shows and I usually skip to the bottom or top, but it's there on RC29 (our Roamio Pro still hasn't received the update).

Scott


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> The mandatory display of those two apps happened yesterday. It's not a function of RC42. A Mini doesn't have them. They have been in the box as an app which could be unchecked. Check boxes are gone.


I still have RC29, but neither the Alexa or New Experience are mandatory on my Roamio Pro. I unchecked New Experience a long time ago and did so with Alexa after setting it up. I also unchecked IFTTT.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

At some point last night, well after both my Bolts got the update, it did add that Alexa and New Experience thing to 'My Shows'. It was odd that it didn't add on at the time of the update processing, but much later. 

Anyway, yes, it matters to me. We should be able to have what we want on the page. Before, when it added that Alexa, you could go into apps and delete it. Same went with the New Experience thing when they first added that as a choice. Now you cannot delete either of them from the page and it bugs me quite a bit. Granted, if I have no other choice, I'll probably get over it but come on! I feel now like they ARE trying to force Hydra on everybody. 

I wonder why they deleted them both from the Apps, add or delete, page and made them compulsory.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Lurker1 said:


> OK. I got RC42 yesterday, and Get New Experience reappeared yesterday, so it looked to me like they were related. And to be clear, I am not concerned with it being displayed in the Apps menu. But forcing it into My Shows is dangerous and customer-hostile. Why does TiVo claim that Hydra is "optional", yet booby-trap My Shows like this?


It's optional in the same way Microsoft made the Windows 10 upgrade optional. It was there every day to remind you to upgrade. Many people clicked on it by accident. The reminder showed up during presentations and weather forecasts. There was even a time when clicking the red 'X' in the upper right corner of the window meant "yes, please upgrade me." It was difficult to NOT upgrade, so much so that people came out with utilities that blocked all the different ways Microsoft used as reminders.

You'd hope that Tivo would at least make it part of parental controls, which would require a PIN to continue. Maybe it already is. But having the option to remove it is obviously better.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I wonder why they deleted them both from the Apps, add or delete, page and made them compulsory.


Bad TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BobCamp1 said:


> You'd hope that Tivo would at least make it part of parental controls, which would require a PIN to continue. Maybe it already is. But having the option to remove it is obviously better.


I checked Parental controls first thing. No luck.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm on Gen3, am not looking to move to Hydra now, see the "Get New Experience" app buried in with all the others, and simply ignore it, along with the others. My life goes on nicely.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm on Gen3, am not looking to move to Hydra now, see the "Get New Experience" app buried in with all the others, and simply ignore it, along with the others. My life goes on nicely.


I'm happy for you. But the rest of us now face the mandatory, compulsory, daily risk of someone else trying to watch this "Get New Experience" program in My Shows.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> I'm happy for you. But the rest of us now face the mandatory, compulsory, daily risk of someone else trying to watch this "Get New Experience" program in My Shows.


Even with the app there, the chance of someone accidentally upgrading is non-existent. There are a bunch of steps you need to go through other than simply selecting the "Get New Experience".

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Upgrade-to-the-TiVo-Experience-4

That said if that app isn't protected by the parental code if parental control is enabled, it should be.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> I'm happy for you. But the rest of us now face the mandatory, compulsory, daily risk of someone else trying to watch this "Get New Experience" program in My Shows.


Absolutely. and not/wasn't denied. Just noting a different not-a-big-deal-for-me-personally view.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> You only have one TiVo, right? When you watch programs from a different TiVo, you need to cross those dangerous items to get to the bottom.


I use the skip button to right to the bottom of the list.

Btw, hasn't anyone ever clicked on new experience? I presume that additional steps are required to actually get it, but I'm scared to death to find out if my presumption is true.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> I use the skip button to right to the bottom of the list.
> 
> Btw, hasn't anyone ever clicked on new experience? I presume that additional steps are required to actually get it, but I'm scared to death to find out if my presumption is true.


See:​


morac said:


> Even with the app there, the chance of someone accidentally upgrading is non-existent. There are a bunch of steps you need to go through other than simply selecting the "Get New Experience".
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Upgrade-to-the-TiVo-Experience-4
> 
> That said if that app isn't protected by the parental code if parental control is enabled, it should be.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> I use the skip 30-second-skip 'Advance' (->|) button to jump right to the bottom of the list.


Pedantic correction, now that "skip" is a distinct function with its own button(s).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

morac said:


> Even with the app there, the chance of someone accidentally upgrading is non-existent. *There are a bunch of steps you need to go through other than simply selecting the "Get New Experience".*
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Upgrade-to-the-TiVo-Experience-4


Thanks for that info (bolded by me)! I was moderately concerned that, if I accidentally hit that button, something might happen outside of my further control. Now that my brain is deteriorating, I accidentally do a lot of stupid stuff.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't got it yet, but obviously nothing new since no one is talking about anything really new, as expected. I will be happy to get it on my XL4 though...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> Don't got it yet, but obviously nothing new since no one is talking about anything really new, as expected. I will be happy to get it on my XL4 though...


uhm...the ability to add skip mode for premieres once the update is pushed?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> uhm...the ability to add skip mode for premieres once the update is pushed?


 yes. Premiere units getting skip mode in this release.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Wasn’t the update supposed to go out to everyone this weekend? Nothing as of today’s connection for me.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rdrrepair said:


> yes. Premiere units getting skip mode in this release.


I'm not sure if it's "in" this release or once the release has been fully deployed. The latter was my interpretation of Ted's reveal (see here), but I don't have a Premiere and so never bothered to nail it down.

Has anyone with a Premiere received RC42, and has SkipMode become newly available?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the way i understood ted's post, the update will be completed first, and then skip mode will be enabled afterwards.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> the way i understood ted's post, the update will be completed first, and then skip mode will be enabled afterwards.


 Yep, that's the way I understood it too. My XL4 has not received it yet. My Bolt upgraded to RC42 last night.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> They were there before RC42. Do you still have them with RC42?


Don't have RC42 yet, but yeah they were in manage apps from the get-go.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Don't have RC42 yet, but yeah they were in manage apps from the get-go.


RC42 removes them from manage apps.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> RC42 removes them from manage apps.


except on premieres? alexa can be removed in add & manage apps on my pxl.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> except on premieres, alexa can be removed in add & manage apps.


The inconsistencies make me hopeful this is all just a bug that will be fixed, and not by design.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> uhm...the ability to add skip mode for premieres once the update is pushed?


I thought I said that?! 

*"I will be happy to get it on my XL4 though..."
*
_and again, not new...only refound coding...but Thank you again Ted_


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

No RC42 for my Roamio this weekend. Was it delayed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> No RC42 for my Roamio this weekend. Was it delayed?


I didn't get guide data. Perhaps the servers took the weekend off.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

morac said:


> No RC42 for my Roamio this weekend. Was it delayed?


It showed up on my Bolts but not the Roamios. I imagine it will trickle on out over the next few days.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


You are such a nice person.  I hope TiVo appreciates you.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


just picked it up on my pxl, thanks!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


When will Roamio Pros (840) be added?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


 My Roamio Pro (840) is still on RC29 too.


morac said:


> When will Roamio Pros (840) be added?


----------



## daveh88 (May 19, 2018)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


Any word on the Alexa and New Experience apps not being able to be removed?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

So is my Roamio Plus (848)


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

My Roamio is on RC42 but my Premiere is on RC29 and now when I access my Roamio on my Premiere it takes 20 seconds to come up (spinning blue circle) and when it does display the screen it is an SD Menu with shows listed in alphabetical order by date (No folders / No HD Menu). If I play a few seconds of a listed show on the Roamio and return to "Live" Tv and then access the Roamio again it displays the HD Menu correctly with folders....?????

What's up with this?

John


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We added Premiere prefixes 748, 750 and 758 to the RC42 rollout today. 746 boxes will be added tomorrow. SkipMode to follow!


So SM won't be enabled with RC42 on Series4? I don't really understand that statement.

Still no sign of it on my 840 (not that it matters to me about this box), BUT I did get it on my 758 this morning, but no SM. Will we be getting another RC42 or will it just be patched?

Just curious, I can wait...Thanks


----------



## Drexler (May 22, 2018)

@TiVo_Ted and all. Hello. Long-time lurker, first post. I also see the behavior stated by JonR above in post #132 since receiving RC42 on my Roamios. To expand on what JonR stated, I notice this behavior specifically when the TiVo I am accessing is currently in standby, and has been in standby for some period of time. I also see this behavior when accessing the standby mode Roamio from a Mini. The behavior is new and started with the RC42 updates to the Roamios (minis are all still RC29).

My setup is 1x Roamio 500gb, 1x Roamio OTA 1tb, 3x Mini paired to the Roamio 500gb.

If i wake the Roamio being accessed from standby (turn it on), the behavior is then normal in all aspects. Then, even after putting that Roamio back in standby, it continues to respond normally for some period of time but, eventually (think overnight), it will go back to the original odd behavior (slow response, blue spinning circle, ungrouped SD recorded program menu).

Further, when this "standby behavior" resulting in the SD recorded program menu screen is present and, when accessing the recorded content from a mini, or accessing the content from one Roamio to the other, the skip mode icon isn't listed for the recordings and the function does not appear to be available. Also, there is a similarly slow response and blue spinning circle on the Mini when accessing a tuner while the parent Roamio is in the extended standby state.

I hope this description is understandable and I hope we can get @TiVo_Ted attention regarding this new behavior starting under RC42.

Thanks to all who participate here; its really a wealth of information all things TiVo!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> So SM won't be enabled with RC42 on Series4? I don't really understand that statement.
> Still no sign of it on my 840 (not that it matters to me about this box), BUT I did get it on my 758 this morning, but no SM. Will we be getting another RC42 or will it just be patched?
> Thanks


I believe he's stating that while SM will be available for the Premiere series, it's not part of the RC42 release. Rather RC42 will need to be rolled out to all applicable TiVo boxes, then the bit will be flipped that gives Series4 SM.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> I believe he's stating that while SM will be available for the Premiere series, it's not part of the RC42 release. Rather RC42 will need to be rolled out to all applicable TiVo boxes, then the bit will be flipped that gives Series4 SM.


So you got that from what Ted said??? LOL. Weird...whatever. Thanks interpreter!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> So SM won't be enabled with RC42 on Series4? I don't really understand that statement.


Maybe recall the context of his original statement:


TiVo_Ted said:


> All Premiere's should get SM as soon as we've got everyone on RC42.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> So you got that from what Ted said??? LOL. Weird...whatever. Thanks interpreter!


This attitude is entirely inappropriate.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> So you got that from what Ted said??? LOL. Weird...whatever. Thanks interpreter!


That's exactly what I took away from what Ted said too.

My interpretation was we're getting the screen reader in this release and then both bits will be flipped


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> This attitude is entirely inappropriate.


And this reply was entirely unnecessary, plus I was talking to Joe, who maybe is sometimes more sarcastic than I am. Nothing inappropriate with what I said there to begin with. Did I have to make this reply? No, but it shocked me...

Now back to my Tivo, waiting for some disaster to happen in the world, which is much more important than all of this.

Let's all have a nice day!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> This attitude is entirely inappropriate.


Don't worry, I know my audience. 

Florida.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

samccfl99 said:


> So SM won't be enabled with RC42 on Series4? I don't really understand that statement.
> 
> Still no sign of it on my 840 (not that it matters to me about this box), BUT I did get it on my 758 this morning, but no SM. Will we be getting another RC42 or will it just be patched?
> 
> Just curious, I can wait...Thanks


What I got from various posts was SM functionality was already in the software for premieres prior to RC42, but to enable new functionality (rather than bug fixes) there were probably some regulations that they would need to adhere to, which included the screenreader functionality. TiVo_Ted graciously argued in favor of putting in the time/money/effort to add screenreader functionality to Permieres so that they would be able to enable SM. That is the functionality that is rolling out in RC42. In addition to the functionality, TiVo will need to enable a SM bit on your account. Until that is done, there won't be any SM. They are planning on staged rollouts to Premieres of the RC42 software and once that is complete they'll enable the SM bit. That is when you will see SM.

Or you can be lucky like some people and have had the SM bit enabled on their account for many months.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

samccfl99 said:


> So SM won't be enabled with RC42 on Series4? I don't really understand that statement.
> 
> Still no sign of it on my 840 (not that it matters to me about this box), BUT I did get it on my 758 this morning, but no SM. Will we be getting another RC42 or will it just be patched?
> 
> Just curious, I can wait...Thanks


Sorry I wasn't more clear on how it works. Because our operator customers do not support skip mode in their products, the feature is enabled/disabled by the TiVo Service. Once you are running RC42, which had some accessibility fixes, then we can "throw the switch" that turns on the feature.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Drexler said:


> @TiVo_Ted and all. Hello. Long-time lurker, first post. I also see the behavior stated by JonR above in post #132 since receiving RC42 on my Roamios. To expand on what JonR stated, I notice this behavior specifically when the TiVo I am accessing is currently in standby, and has been in standby for some period of time. I also see this behavior when accessing the standby mode Roamio from a Mini. The behavior is new and started with the RC42 updates to the Roamios (minis are all still RC29).
> 
> My setup is 1x Roamio 500gb, 1x Roamio OTA 1tb, 3x Mini paired to the Roamio 500gb.
> 
> ...


Okay Drexler, thanks for your first post. It's brave of you to jump into this pool 

First things first, can you please send me a private message with the TiVo Service Number of each of your Roamio's? John (post #132) stated that he had 2 boxes running different versions of the TiVo software. Can you please confirm that your Roamio's are both on the same software version? Also, have you tried keeping both boxes awake (not putting them in standby) and leaving them for a while to see if the behavior is the same? Can you repeat the problem quickly by just putting the box in/out of standby? Is all of this Roamio-Roamio situations, or have you noticed any problems on your MINI's?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

daveh88 said:


> Any word on the Alexa and New Experience apps not being able to be removed?


I'm working to determine whether this is a client software bug or a change in how they are published. This changed between RC29 and RC42, correct?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

morac said:


> When will Roamio Pros (840) be added?


Before the weekend


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if it matters, but my A93 Mini boxes are still on RC29.

But since nobody knows the details of RC42, it probably doesn't mean anything.

Still hoping for help -> TiVo - Customer Help Forums


----------



## Drexler (May 22, 2018)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay Drexler, thanks for your first post. It's brave of you to jump into this pool
> 
> First things first, can you please send me a private message with the TiVo Service Number of each of your Roamio's? John (post #132) stated that he had 2 boxes running different versions of the TiVo software. Can you please confirm that your Roamio's are both on the same software version? Also, have you tried keeping both boxes awake (not putting them in standby) and leaving them for a while to see if the behavior is the same? Can you repeat the problem quickly by just putting the box in/out of standby? Is all of this Roamio-Roamio situations, or have you noticed any problems on your MINI's?


@TiVo_Ted

Thanks very much for the follow-up and for your time.

1. PM sent.

2. Both Roamios are on 20.7.4 RC42.

3. No, I have not tried keeping both boxes awake. (boxes are in the same cabinet and my Harmony remote is set to switch them to standby when not in use)

4. No, I can't quickly reproduce the behavior. Even after I switch the Roamio back into standby mode, it continues to working normally for some period of time. By the next morning, the abnormal behavior returns.

5. Yes, the Minis have the same problem (and slow tuner acquisition) when accessing the "extended standby" Roamio.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm working to determine whether this is a client software bug or a change in how they are published. This changed between RC29 and RC42, correct?


Yessir.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm working to determine whether this is a client software bug or a change in how they are published. This changed between RC29 and RC42, correct?


Between, yes. As part of a release, no. Just one of those things that happen, like the gold star ads and Discovery Bar promos.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay Drexler, thanks for your first post. It's brave of you to jump into this pool
> 
> First things first, can you please send me a private message with the TiVo Service Number of each of your Roamio's? John (post #132) stated that he had 2 boxes running different versions of the TiVo software. Can you please confirm that your Roamio's are both on the same software version? Also, have you tried keeping both boxes awake (not putting them in standby) and leaving them for a while to see if the behavior is the same? Can you repeat the problem quickly by just putting the box in/out of standby? Is all of this Roamio-Roamio situations, or have you noticed any problems on your MINI's?


I can easily duplicate this issue but I've not reported it to Tivo yet as I'm waiting on my Premiere to update to RC42 to verify it is not a bug between software releases. I'll let you know if the issue persists once my Premiere updates.

Just checked and my Premiere (746) has not received the update.....just performed manual connection with no update.

Thanks,
John


----------



## daveh88 (May 19, 2018)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm working to determine whether this is a client software bug or a change in how they are published. This changed between RC29 and RC42, correct?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> So you got that from what Ted said??? LOL. Weird...whatever. Thanks interpreter!


Me too, it kinda sounded like the rollout to 42 was going to be completed first then later on a switch would be flipped. He said something along those lines in another thread too, which led me to understand that they have separate routes for firmware updates and feature updates.

My 750 just got 42 yesterday, and I am super psyched! Tivo_Ted you are awesome! And this is why I'm such a die hard Tivo fan!

It's going to be like having my old ReplayTV back!


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Tivo_Ted,

Received RC42 on my Premiere this morning which now both my Premiere and Roamio are on RC42 and I can tell you the "Bug" has been introduced in this release. The "Bug": When my Premiere accesses my Roamio (which is in "Standby") it take 10 to 20 seconds for a SD screen to show a list of programs in date order (no folders). If I play one of the programs on the list for a few seconds then go to "Live Tv" and then access the Roamio it comes up immediately in HD and folders are there (normal). This issue is very reproducible and I can't see how this made it our of QC. Do they test the release before they put it out to the masses?

I'll report to Tivo today!

John


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My 746500 is running RC42. Looks the same.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Received RC42 on Roamio Plus


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just to mess with everyone. I have a Mini VOX with Hydra. I just downgraded it to TE3. It's now running 20.7.4.RC41. Go figure.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JonR said:


> ...*The "Bug": When my Premiere accesses my Roamio (which is in "Standby") it take 10 to 20 seconds for a SD screen to show a list of programs in date order (no folders). If I play one of the programs on the list for a few seconds then go to "Live Tv" and then access the Roamio it comes up immediately in HD and folders are there (normal)...*


Fantastic workaround! :clapping: :handok:

@TiVo_Ted

FYI, I see this "Bug" on one Roamio Basic (A LR) and two Roamio OTAs (B&C BR). The OTAs upgraded from RC29 to RC42 last Fri/Sat (05/18-19) but I kept the Basic on RC29 "Pending Restart" by keeping it 'active' until Mon (5/21). While it appears directly related to the use of Standby (which I do use - High / 2hr), from Roamio A LR, with both Roamio B BR and Roamio C BR in Standby, randomly I was able to access B but not C. Once, B magically became accessible Tues AM, while still in Standby. The only recent activity I saw in System Information was GC @ 6:30AM. It disappeared again just as magically. In the evening, I woke C from Standby and then both B and C were accessible from A. HD GUI Reset ( :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: PLAY PLAY) didn't help. @JonR 's workaround works perfectly.

From the seemingly minimal TCF response (a few posters), I wonder if this "Bug" is limited to certain TYPEs of TiVo units (i.e. Roamio Basic and OTA, all Series 5, all Series 5 or greater, or what).

Thanks for all of the updates / status reports / help.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Just to mess with everyone. I have a Mini VOX with Hydra. I just downgraded it to TE3. *It's now running 20.7.4.RC41*. Go figure.


Quick someone - we need a new thread!!!


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Called Tivo Support and they had me unplug all Tivo’s and shutdown my network (unplug router) and let it set for 30 minutes and call back if the problem persists. Well guess what, once I got the network up and running and plugged the Tivo’s in the problem showed up after I put the Tivo’s Into standby (15 minutes). I called Tivo support and they said my Premier box was still updating and they told me that is why I’m having issues. I explained I had the exact same problem several days ago when the Premiere was on RC29 but she would not listen and told me to allow the Premiere to finish updating (she said it takes up to 24 hours???).

I was told to call tomorrow if the issue was still there........ Anyone heard that the software will not run properly while installing which takes up to 24 hours?

John


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I cannot imagine how it would take up to 24 hours to do the update. First of all, it didn't seem to be that big an update and on my Bolts it took moments to complete. Secondly, it just sounds (to me) like she's just doing the old (from earlier computer days) - 'delete all your cookies, restart, and call us back if you're still having problems'. 

I hope it resolves.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> Quick someone - we need a new thread!!!


It's a temporary condition. I needed to test YouTube and its 20 minute failure. Looks like no failure.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JonR said:


> Called Tivo Support and they had me *unplug all Tivo's and shutdown my network (unplug router) and let it set for 30 minutes* and call back if the problem persists...


SOP!  [Reboot Windows; take two aspirins and call me in the morning.]

Many of us don't bother contacting TiVo Support for 'complicated' problems - they only know what they read off a list.  

The "Bug" didn't exist prior to RC42, so 'jumping through hoops' is not going to 'fix' it. Temporarily disabling Standby, or your 'Switch to Live TV' workaround above, are the best we have until @TiVo_Ted can do some research.

Don't get too excited over it.  They'll fix it...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> It's a temporary condition. I needed to test YouTube and its 20 minute failure. Looks like no failure.


I was referring to RC41 (similar to RC30 going to RC29).

Did you REALLY get RC41, or was that just a typo?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JonR said:


> Anyone heard that the software will not run properly while installing which takes up to 24 hours?


I don't understand it, but this might not be totally baseless. I have jumped all over what I thought were bugs in past releases, only to see them resolve themselves a few hours later. So apparently the TiVo update process can indeed take hours to finish doing things in the background. Give it 24 hours and a reboot or two before you call it broken.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> I was referring to RC41 (similar to RC30 going to RC29).
> Did you REALLY get RC41, or was that just a typo?


No typo. Remember this is a Mini VOX. It was running Hydra. I wanted to check YouTube on a TE3 Mini VOX. When I started the GS that happens during a downgrade, I hit the Info button. It's still running that now. I expect to go back to Hydra in a few days.


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

Got RC42 on my Roamio Pro (840) today. So far all seems well...


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I've filed a bug to investigate the remote, wake-from-standby issue. I'll post back when i know something. Meanwhile, I believe that I've managed to turn off the Alexa and New Experience apps on the My Shows page. At this point, you'd have to be living under a rock to not know that we support Alexa and have a new UI available. SM will be turned on for half of our S4 installed based tomorrow, and the remaining half on Tuesday. There's a freeze on service changes for the holiday weekend. RC42 is continuing to rollout across our installed base. I believe that only 846 devices and MINI's remain. They will all be authorized for update by Friday afternoon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of bugs, I see you have support people back on your forums. Whey to go.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I've filed a bug to investigate the remote, wake-from-standby issue. I'll post back when i know something. Meanwhile, I believe that I've managed to turn off the Alexa and New Experience apps on the My Shows page. At this point, you'd have to be living under a rock to not know that we support Alexa and have a new UI available. SM will be turned on for half of our S4 installed based tomorrow, and the remaining half on Tuesday. There's a freeze on service changes for the holiday weekend. RC42 is continuing to rollout across our installed base. I believe that only 846 devices and MINI's remain. They will all be authorized for update by Friday afternoon.


You, sir, get a free Memorial Day beer.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Meanwhile, I believe that I've managed to turn off the Alexa and New Experience apps on the My Shows page. At this point, you'd have to be living under a rock to not know that we support Alexa and have a new UI available.


Great! Is it possible to classify "What to Watch Now" as an app and be able to turn that off as well?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Roamio Pro downloaded rc42 this morning, but I haven’t had a chance to reboot because of recordings so I’ll let it do its thing overnight.

On a SM related note, I transferred a recording from my Premiere to Roamio Pro and it got a SM logo, but SM didn’t work. Is that because the Premiere doesn’t yet have SM? It could also be because the Premiere records OTA and the Roamio is on cable (Comcast compresses that channel).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

morac said:


> My Roamio Pro downloaded rc42 this morning, but I haven't had a chance to reboot because of recordings so I'll let it do its thing overnight.
> 
> On a SM related note, I transferred a recording from my Premiere to Roamio Pro and it got a SM logo, but SM didn't work. Is that because the Premiere doesn't yet have SM? It could also be because the Premiere records OTA and the Roamio is on cable (Comcast compresses that channel).


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode

this says roamio needs hydra for skipmode


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode
> 
> this says roamio needs hydra for skipmode


It doesn't (unless you are talking about using the VOX remote's vocal command ability to skip--Hydra is needed for VOX voice commands). Otherwise, as the article states, the D button and channel down button on the remote can be used for commercial skipping, sans Hydra (on both the Roamio and Bolt platforms).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

... and on Premieres starting today.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I've filed a bug to investigate the remote, wake-from-standby issue. I'll post back when i know something. Meanwhile, I believe that I've managed to turn off the Alexa and New Experience apps on the My Shows page. At this point, you'd have to be living under a rock to not know that we support Alexa and have a new UI available. SM will be turned on for half of our S4 installed based tomorrow, and the remaining half on Tuesday. There's a freeze on service changes for the holiday weekend. RC42 is continuing to rollout across our installed base. I believe that only 846 devices and MINI's remain. They will all be authorized for update by Friday afternoon.


Roamio Plus updated to RC42 last night. Alexa and New Experience apps are listed on the bottom of the My Shows page as well as in the Apps list with no method of turning them off.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DBrunetti said:


> Roamio Plus updated to RC42 last night. Alexa and New Experience apps are listed on the bottom of the My Shows page as well as in the Apps list with no method of turning them off.


My Roamio Pro updated to RC42 and the Alexa and New Experience are completely gone. They don't even show up in the app list or in the Manage app screens.

Edit:

They just popped up under both My Shows and Apps. They weren't there a few minutes ago. They are not under Add & Manage apps.

I'm not sure why they can't be like the IFTTT app and be optional.

I don't want them completely removed though since they are needed to link Alexa and Upgrade to TE4.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the unchecked alexa option in add/manage apps disappeared from the list on my pxl.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

morac said:


> My Roamio Pro updated to RC42 and the Alexa and New Experience are completely gone. They don't even show up in the app list or in the Manage app screens.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience. Even though the Roamio rebooted during the night earlier this morning Alexa and new Experience were not listed anywhere. They showed up when I went into MY Shows later on.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> It doesn't (unless you are talking about using the VOX remote's vocal command ability to skip--Hydra is needed for VOX voice commands). Otherwise, as the article states, the D button and channel down button on the remote can be used for commercial skipping, sans Hydra (on both the Roamio and Bolt platforms).


no I misspoke hydra is needed for IFTTT autoskip


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

JonR said:


> I can easily duplicate this issue but I've not reported it to Tivo yet as I'm waiting on my Premiere to update to RC42 to verify it is not a bug between software releases. I'll let you know if the issue persists once my Premiere updates.
> 
> Just checked and my Premiere (746) has not received the update.....just performed manual connection with no update.
> 
> ...


If you're still seeing the problem with RC42, can you please PM me your TSN's so that I can add them to the bug?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

morac said:


> My Roamio Pro updated to RC42 and the Alexa and New Experience are completely gone. They don't even show up in the app list or in the Manage app screens.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I'll look into this today. I am only planning to remove them from My Shows. They will still be in the Apps screen.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode
> 
> this says roamio needs hydra for skipmode





Mikeguy said:


> It doesn't (unless you are talking about using the VOX remote's vocal command ability to skip--Hydra is needed for VOX voice commands). Otherwise, as the article states, the D button and channel down button on the remote can be used for commercial skipping, sans Hydra (on both the Roamio and Bolt platforms).


The page is actually misleading owing to the close of the opening paragraph (emphasis TiVo's):

All TiVo BOLT Series Unified Entertainment Systems and Roamio Series DVRs in *TiVo Experience 4* are SkipMode-enabled.​
All BOLTs and Roamios, period, are SkipMode-enabled, but this page makes it seem as though TE4 is needed, never mentioning that the feature is supported on the pre-Hydra UI, leaving the scope of the article defined by the opening paragraph. It also neglects to comment on the functionality being available on connected Minis.

edit: p.s. I don't have a Hydra box on which to test, but I believe the ABCD instructions detailed on the page aren't entirely correct, either. They seem to list an amalgam of functions performed by the buttons but in different contexts. (e.g. The 'D' button skips only when viewing SkipMode-enabled content; 'C' doesn't just display recordings when in My Shows, it cycles through the different categories available.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you're still seeing the problem with RC42, can you please PM me your TSN's so that I can add them to the bug?


@TiVo_Ted, unless there's been a recent change, @JonR needs to accumulate 10 forum posts to be able to send a pm (fyi).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of bugs, I see you have support people back on your forums. *Whey to go*.


Is that a take-out order from Little Miss Muffet?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

chiguy50 said:


> Is that a take-out order from Little Miss Muffet?


Feeble attempt at humor.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll look into this today. I am only planning to remove them from My Shows. They will still be in the Apps screen.


Unless there was some co-development contractual agreement with Amazon to keep the Alexa app displayed, it would certainly be good to get Encore/TE3 back to where it was, and not have the Alexa and Get New Experience apps be a special case, where we could Add & Manage Apps to remove apps that we don't want displayed and, therefore, unintentionally launched.

e.g. If I don't have any Alexa devices, it doesn't make sense for the app to remain displayed anywhere on my box, any more than keeping Hulu, Amazon Prime or VUDU apps displayed if I don't have accounts with those services.

And the 'Get New Experience' app really does need the ability to be tucked cleanly away, given the cost associated with rolling-back from the upgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Premiere now has the Alexa app. It's confused and may need therapy.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> e.g. If I don't have any Alexa devices, it doesn't make sense for the app to remain displayed anywhere on my box, any more than keeping Hulu, Amazon Prime or VUDU apps displayed if I don't have accounts with those services.


Not only that, but once you set up Alexa, the app isn't needed anymore unless you need to set it up again, which is unlikely. At that point it's just taking up space.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you're still seeing the problem with RC42, can you please PM me your TSN's so that I can add them to the bug?


Sent conversation (hope that is PM)

Thanks,
John


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Unless there was some co-development contractual agreement with Amazon to keep the Alexa app displayed, it would certainly be good to get Encore/TE3 back to where it was, and not have the Alexa and Get New Experience apps be a special case, where we could Add & Manage Apps to remove apps that we don't want displayed and, therefore, unintentionally launched.
> 
> e.g. If I don't have any Alexa devices, it doesn't make sense for the app to remain displayed anywhere on my box, any more than keeping Hulu, Amazon Prime or VUDU apps displayed if I don't have accounts with those services.
> 
> And the 'Get New Experience' app really does need the ability to be tucked cleanly away, given the cost associated with rolling-back from the upgrade.


I agree. I do not have an Alexa and do not plan on getting one. Also for now I'm staying with TE3 so it would be great to be able to remove both of these items using the Add & Manage Apps like we used to.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

morac said:


> Not only that, but once you set up Alexa, the app isn't needed anymore unless you need to set it up again, which is unlikely. At that point it's just taking up space.


Well, I already had to use it twice. I had to uninstall the skill and reinstall with a new code. Also, if you get a new tablet or phone, I think you are going to again need the app to get another code. Frankly, I don't know why people wring their hands just because of a line or two in a listing.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> No typo. Remember this is a Mini VOX. It was running Hydra...


I did a TCF SEARCH on "RC41" and the only posts that come up are the 3 (now 4) between you and me. I was joking about the new thread thinking typo but if you do indeed have RC41 I'm curious as to why not RC42. RC30 -> RC29 was explained as a 'script error' IIRC. Historically haven't all TE3 units (eventually; Series 5 and 6 seem to go first, followed by Series 4 with the SkipMode enhancement) been on the same RC?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

morac said:


> ...On a SM related note, *I transferred a recording from my Premiere to Roamio Pro and it got a SM logo, but SM didn't work*. Is that because the Premiere doesn't yet have SM? It could also be because *the Premiere records OTA and the Roamio is on cable* (Comcast compresses that channel).


Data Point:

My LR Roamio Basic does all of my recording from FiOS. My BR Roamio OTAs, set up with OTA Guide Data, hold overflow. All shows that I transfer from LR to BR retain SkipMode, AFAICT. I haven't watched everything yet but year old 'stuff' that I'm currently offloading to my NAS via PyTivo Desktop and kmttg all have successfully produced .EDL files.

If you want, you can try the 'SkipMode Dance':
Delete the show and then restore it from 'Recently Deleted'.
.
Reboot the TiVo unit.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Having lots of the remote access problems between boxes introduced with RC42. I have two Bolts and a Mini. The Mini is still on RC29, and its primary Host is a Bolt that does use high power saving mode. I just turned on the mini this afternoon for the first time since getting RC42 - what a nasty mess! To begin with, the Mini seemed to NEVER become available - just sat for many minutes on the home screen with blue spinning circle. When I tried to bring up my shows, got more spinning circles and then an "unexpected error". Back to home page and still spinning circle. Mini seemed to now be totally unusable . . .

UNTIL....

I tried to go to live TV (something I NEVER do), and it actually got a tuner and worked! And after that, all seemed back to normal. Here is perhaps the strangest part of this - I went out and checked the host box, and it was STILL in standby mode. I would not have given that a second thought before these problems were reported, but since folks seem to be assuming that the issue is related to standby, it seems strange that I found a workaround that gets it working without waking the box.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll look into this today. I am only planning to remove them from My Shows. *They will still be in the Apps screen*.


Alexa and TE4 were selectable in RC29 but the check boxes are now gone in RC42. I believe that the question on everyone's mind (or at least mine) is was this intentional or accidental?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> I did a TCF SEARCH on "RC41" and the only posts that come up are the 3 (now 4) between you and me. I was joking about the new thread thinking typo but if you do indeed have RC41 I'm curious as to why not RC42. RC30 -> RC29 was explained as a 'script error' IIRC. Historically haven't all TE3 units (eventually; Series 5 and 6 seem to go first, followed by Series 4 with the SkipMode enhancement) been on the same RC?


Simple test. Anyone with a Mini VOX and a TE3 host just needs to downgrade the Mini. I have done this twice before, so I'm pretty sure there are no lasting effects. Just for giggles, I ran a guided setup on a TE3 Mini and it still has RC29. I guess this proves I'm not a TiVo employee since I have no clue what is happening. 

I did lose one app with the GS, but I still have Pandora. No check box needed on a Mini.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> Well, I already had to use it twice. I had to uninstall the skill and reinstall with a new code. Also, if you get a new tablet or phone, I think you are going to again need the app to get another code. Frankly, I don't know why people wring their hands just because of a line or two in a listing.


Getting a new phone or table won't require a new code as the TiVo skill is on the Amazon Alexa account, not the phone/table.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

V7Goose said:


> Having lots of the remote access problems between boxes introduced with RC42. I have two Bolts and a Mini. The Mini is still on RC29, and its primary Host is a Bolt that does use high power saving mode. I just turned on the mini this afternoon for the first time since getting RC42 - what a nasty mess! To begin with, the Mini seemed to NEVER become available - just sat for many minutes on the home screen with blue spinning circle. When I tried to bring up my shows, got more spinning circles and then an "unexpected error". Back to home page and still spinning circle. Mini seemed to now be totally unusable . . .
> 
> UNTIL....
> 
> I tried to go to live TV (something I NEVER do), and it actually got a tuner and worked! And after that, all seemed back to normal. Here is perhaps the strangest part of this - I went out and checked the host box, and it was STILL in standby mode. I would not have given that a second thought before these problems were reported, but since folks seem to be assuming that the issue is related to standby, it seems strange that I found a workaround that gets it working without waking the box.


You don't have to take the remote Tivo out of "standby", you just have to get it's attention (grab a tuner, play a program). This allows everything to respond properly for a while.

John


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

JonR said:


> (grab a tuner, play a program).


As I pointed out, there was NO way to play any program at all from my Mini - over all I spent more than 6 full minutes waiting for the blue circles to stop (never did), and I never did get anything but unexpected errors in My Shows. It was only by accident that I found the Live TV workaround to get any response at all from the sleeping host.

At this point, the remote Bolt is still snoozing, but both the Mini and the other Bolt can access it normally. I'll wait a couple of hours and test it again.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

V7Goose said:


> Having lots of the remote access problems between boxes introduced with RC42. I have two Bolts and a Mini. The Mini is still on RC29, and its primary Host is a Bolt that does use high power saving mode... ...since *folks seem to be assuming that the issue is related to standby, it seems strange that I found a workaround that gets it working without waking the box*.


I posted a LINK to this thread in your thread Strange Issue with Bolt Accessing Another Bolt on LAN. Did you see it?

@JonR discovered the workaround for TiVo Unit to TiVo Unit (meaning DVR) without having to physically go to and wake the DVR and it's good to see that it works for Mini to TiVo Unit too.  Other folks have been posting Mini / RC42 'problems'.

Thanks again @JonR! :thumbsup:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

For what it's worth my Premiere and Roamio both have RC42. My Premiere has been in standby all day and I was able to access it from my Roamio and play a show without any issues. I haven't tried the reverse since I don't put my Roamio in standby.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> At this point, the remote Bolt is still snoozing, but both the Mini and the other Bolt can access it normally. I'll wait a couple of hours and test it again.


Well, it didn't take that long at all - it has only been about 20 or 30 minutes since my last test when the remote Bolt was responding normally, but now it's wonky again: From the other Bolt, it brings up the SD menu of My Shows, and from the Mini, My Shows cannot be accessed at all (the "unexpected problem" is a c501 error).

At first I thought that c501 error on the Mini might be caused by an inability of the Mini to display the "unexpected" SD formatted menu, but the Mini still displays the SD formatted Now Playing menu from my S3 without any problem at all.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

morac said:


> For what it's worth my Premiere and Roamio both have RC42. My Premiere has been in standby all day and I was able to access it from my Roamio and play a show without any issues. I haven't tried the reverse since I don't put my Roamio in standby.


My Roamio works fine to the Premiere, its the other direction that seems to have the issue (Premiere to Roamio (In Standby))

John


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

connection in progress...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

verified! thanks, ted & tivo! :up:


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Without having to read all 200+ posts in this thread, has anyone listed what this latest update does? Just bug fixes, bugs that I never experienced?


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear.


Looks like it worked on my 750! Totally awesome! Thanks!!

Edit: LOL, it connected at 10:57, just finished at 11:19, and the skip icons have appeared all over the place, even while the connection was in progress... and my box is packed with recordings, about 80% full of the 4tb. Tested a few episodes of What Would You Do and works great!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ClearToLand said:


> I did a TCF SEARCH on "RC41" and the only posts that come up are the 3 (now 4) between you and me. I was joking about the new thread thinking typo but if you do indeed have RC41 I'm curious as to why not RC42. RC30 -> RC29 was explained as a 'script error' IIRC. Historically haven't all TE3 units (eventually; Series 5 and 6 seem to go first, followed by Series 4 with the SkipMode enhancement) been on the same RC?


My Mini Vox is also 20.7.4.RC41. Everything else is now at 20.7.4.RC42.

*Edit 27-May-2018*: And now both my Mini VOX are at 20.7.4.RC42 as well.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear.


 Yes Ted, I've got skip mode on my 758. Thank you sir


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My 750 Premiere now has skip. It's on every recorded show I would expect. Thanks!


----------



## Element1404 (Oct 1, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Edit: SM showed up on the Minis after an hour or so...did a reboot and it looks like the Mini caught up.

My 750 Premiere now has SM. I did notice, however, that I'm not seeing SM on the connected TiVo minis. Is this expected to work when connected to a Premiere with SM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is interesting. To test the power saving/SD NPL issue, I put one Roamio into max power saving. After three hours I accessed it from a different Roamio. Both on RC42. I had a BSC for about 15 seconds then the old SD NPL popped up. Also, the target box needed to record a program at midnight. When it was done, I was able to get normal access to its My Shows. Then after a few hours it's back to NPL display. The power saving is now off since this was just for the test. 

One thought: it's not a Standby issue. I was able to access a Premiere and Hydra Roamio which were both in Standby.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any idea when 746 boxes will get it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check? Depending on the number of recordings you have, it might take some time for the SKIP icons to appear.





morac said:


> Any idea when 746 boxes will get it?


I'd think starting on Tuesday, the 29th...


TiVo_Ted said:


> SM will be turned on for half of our S4 installed based tomorrow, and the remaining half on Tuesday. There's a freeze on service changes for the holiday weekend.



https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table#premieres
758 750 748 746 746


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

On a related note, I just received an email from TiVo telling me SkipMode was now available on my TiVo. How nice.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> This is interesting. To test the power saving/SD NPL issue, I put one Roamio into max power saving. After three hours I accessed it from a different Roamio. Both on RC42. I had a BSC for about 15 seconds then the old SD NPL popped up. Also, the target box needed to record a program at midnight. When it was done, I was able to get normal access to its My Shows. Then after a few hours it's back to NPL display. The power saving is now off since this was just for the test.
> 
> One thought: it's not a Standby issue. I was able to access a Premiere and Hydra Roamio which were both in Standby.


Our QA team has been able to reproduce this bug internally. They are working with engineering to determine the root cause.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> On a related note, I just received an email from TiVo telling me SkipMode was now available on my TiVo. How nice.


It's nice when things come together smoothly ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Our QA team has been able to reproduce this bug internally. They are working with engineering to determine the root cause.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I appreciate the feedback as Tivo Support had me jumping through hoops when I new it was a software bug, but hey I jumped with no success. Thanks for following up with QA to determine there is an issue. I worked in QA for 40 years and frankly I'm surprised this bug was not caught prior to release as it is easy to replicate.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## sldavis1952 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 746. I got an email that I now have skip mode. I have RC42.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I believe that I've managed to turn off the Alexa and New Experience apps on the My Shows page.


Thank you for removing Get New Experience from My Shows! This makes my life a little easier.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

sldavis1952 said:


> I have a 746. I got an email that I now have skip mode. I have RC42.


I do too, but no Skip tags yet. I'm guessing that it will go live Tuesday?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A93 Mini received the RC42 update today. About time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sldavis1952 said:


> I have a 746. I got an email that I now have skip mode. I have RC42.





KBrack said:


> I do too, but no Skip tags yet. I'm guessing that it will go live Tuesday?


Good guess.


----------



## Joe_P15 (Feb 19, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> It's nice when things come together smoothly ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Ted,

I've got a Premiere XL4 with a 758 service number and the Skip Mode is working for me as well. Thanks!

I see that support for Alexa is coming. What about for Google Home?

If Tivo could add support for Google Home and finally fix the guide data issues, I would be ecstatic!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> Thank you for removing Get New Experience from My Shows! This makes my life a little easier.


Yes! Thank You, indeed. I noticed this morning that both of my machines have that Alexa and Hydra stuff GONE from 'My Shows'. This pleases me greatly. Sometimes it's the little stuff.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> SM should be live now for prefixes 748, 750 and 758. Can someone please force a call and check?


Got RC42 on 758 on Wed and early Fri SM was there! Thanks Ted!!! A92 mini updated on Fri.

I guess this will probably be the last TE3 that does anything new. That's fine. Hopefully more updates on TE4. Maybe there is hope for this year.

Have a Happy Memorial Day Weekend Ted...


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 746 as well...and received the letter, but no SkipMode. Tried forcing an update to see if there was an update higher than 746 that could be forced. Nope.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

skisquash said:


> I have 746 as well...and received the letter, but no SkipMode. Tried forcing an update to see if there was an update higher than 746 that could be forced. Nope.


Answered in parallel thread, here and here.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to admit, it's very nice for Tivo to add the skip mode to Premieres. Mine are 746 so will be getting this week. Some people, including myself, have complained about some things Tivo has done over time. But some things HAVE been very nice, such as this. In fact when skip mode first came out I was surprised they added it to Roamios, they did not have to do that. Companies like to see people upgrade to latest models, by adding some new features to old models they may lose a few model upgrade purchases but really make a lot of earlier model people happy. So thanks for this.

I do wonder, I use my Premieres for OTA recording but also partially as backup devices, transfer shows from my Roamios. I like Premieres for this purpose as they have everything on the hard drive, no flash drive, so less likely to fail and if they do easier to fix I think. And easy to copy/expand with MFSTools up to 4TB. I have transferred some skip mode shows from Roamio to Premiere, I wonder if the skip mode on the transferred shows will start working on the Premieres once I get the upgrade or only new shows recorded on the Premieres.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> I have transferred some skip mode shows from Roamio to Premiere, I wonder if the skip mode on the transferred shows will start working on the Premieres once I get the upgrade or only new shows recorded on the Premieres.


Reported to work on existing programs -> 20.7.4.rc42


----------



## daveh88 (May 19, 2018)

Alexa and The New Experience are still not in the Add & Manage app list.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll look into this today. I am only planning to remove them from My Shows. They will still be in the Apps screen.


So now this I do not understand, Ted. I just used the Xfinity app (hardly ever use it) and those 2 stupid apps are at the Top of APPS, which is where I go use that app. Very Dangerous! Maybe if you want to keep them there, you should put them at the end or be able to Uncheck them? Now I have to do extra key presses (TE3 is not TE4...LOL)...

*THANKS*


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

daveh88 said:


> Alexa and The New Experience are still not in the Add & Manage app list.


They are on my Roamio Pro...See above post.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

daveh88 said:


> Alexa and The New Experience are still not in the Add & Manage app list.


When you first upgrade to RC42, they don't show up in the app section, but it will populate soon after reboot.

As to selecting those "apps" to display/not display, I got the impression it was a conscious choice by tivo not to allow you to select/deselect in the add/manage app list so they will show all the time.

The effort was made to remove them from the bottom of the Now Playing List, which should not be displaying those two apps now.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Reported to work on existing programs -> 20.7.4.rc42


Hey Joe, I hate to put this in this thread, but on TE4, do you lose the position of a recording in a folder when you reboot? I worked with L2 to have them fix this in TE3 quite a while ago (it used to be one global pointer for all group folders) and they put the pointers in cache, not in the folder database entry. Also sometimes they revert to the top position anyway without a reboot...grrrr...LOL. _Margret did not think it was important enough to fix this after they went to all that trouble (it should work like Netflix, they never lose the position)..._

You are the expert and the answer man!


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

tommage1 said:


> I have to admit, it's very nice for Tivo to add the skip mode to Premieres. Mine are 746 so will be getting this week. Some people, including myself, have complained about some things Tivo has done over time. But some things HAVE been very nice, such as this. In fact when skip mode first came out I was surprised they added it to Roamios, they did not have to do that. Companies like to see people upgrade to latest models, by adding some new features to old models they may lose a few model upgrade purchases but really make a lot of earlier model people happy. So thanks for this.
> 
> I do wonder, I use my Premieres for OTA recording but also partially as backup devices, transfer shows from my Roamios. I like Premieres for this purpose as they have everything on the hard drive, no flash drive, so less likely to fail and if they do easier to fix I think. And easy to copy/expand with MFSTools up to 4TB. I have transferred some skip mode shows from Roamio to Premiere, I wonder if the skip mode on the transferred shows will start working on the Premieres once I get the upgrade or only new shows recorded on the Premieres.


The skip tags do not transfer with the recording. The service pushes down what it thinks is the correct tag file based on the shows metadata. Then, the box tries to match up the tag file based on CC data. If it matches closely, the tags show up. If it doesn't match, they don't show. Transferring a recording to/from a box that didn't have SM should not be an issue.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> The skip tags do not transfer with the recording. The service pushes down what it thinks is the correct tag file based on the shows metadata. Then, the box tries to match up the tag file based on CC data. If it matches closely, the tags show up. If it doesn't match, they don't show. Transferring a recording to/from a box that didn't have SM should not be an issue.


 So, once a show has skip mode tagging it's there even if I record it on another channel years later? I'm currently recording The Goldbergs, as reruns, and I've noticed mostly all have Skip enabled. I wondered why, on a lesser known station, I had Skip on those shows too?

What would happen to show, like "The Americans", that have odd start and finish times if a 1:17 minute show was made to run in an 1:30 timeslot in future syndication? Or, sometimes earlier shows run with limited commercials because a special arrangement with an advertiser. How does that work while recording a repeat 2 days later?

We love it when you explain things Ted. Thank you for this on these earlier boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> Hey Joe, I hate to put this in this thread, but on TE4, do you lose the position of a recording in a folder when you reboot?


No clue. I seldom use my TE4 Roamio. I'll try to test it next time it's powered up.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> What would happen to show, like "The Americans", that have odd start and finish times if a 1:17 minute show was made to run in an 1:30 timeslot in future syndication? Or, sometimes earlier shows run with limited commercials because a special arrangement with an advertiser. How does that work while recording a repeat 2 days later?


Tags for SM are based on closed caption data (patented ) so should not be impacted by commercial changes as long as the caption data is still accurate.

Scott


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> The skip tags do not transfer with the recording. The service pushes down what it thinks is the correct tag file based on the shows metadata. Then, the box tries to match up the tag file based on CC data. If it matches closely, the tags show up. If it doesn't match, they don't show. Transferring a recording to/from a box that didn't have SM should not be an issue.


What would explain having the skip tag show up on a transferred show, but have skip not actually work?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Tags for SM are based on closed caption data (patented ) so should not be impacted by commercial changes as long as the caption data is still accurate.


 Then a show that has been shorten to "run in time allotted" would probably not have the Skip Mode enabled as the script has changed. I thought that they placed flags/ticks/marks just before the start of a new segment.

So then, TiVo could "in theory" do a first run movie that's slated to air on network television before it actually airs by entering the script? That sounds way too labor intensive to be right.

Obviously I'm not a newb here but SM wasn't on my primary box so I didn't follow those threads like I usually do. The SM primer that another member graciously posted recently was how I was able to use it the first time. Yes, I own other boxes that have this feature but I would just FF through the commercials as "it was what I normally would do anyway"

Old dog, New trick, loving SM now that it's been enabled in this release. Works good on My Old Premiere. Pre thanking anyone who wants to clue us in or point us luddites's in the right direction.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> Hey Joe, I hate to put this in this thread, but on TE4, do you lose the position of a recording in a folder when you reboot?


Nope.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Our QA team has been able to reproduce this bug internally. They are working with engineering to determine the root cause.


Tivo_Ted,

Any idea how and when Tivo will resolve the "Standby" bug?

Thanks,
John


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Anyone receive SM on their 746 today?


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

JonR said:


> Anyone receive SM on their 746 today?


Just checked, still waiting.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

morac said:


> What would explain having the skip tag show up on a transferred show, but have skip not actually work?


That sounds like some sort of bug. When you can reproduce this on your box, please PM me your TSN and the name/season/episode of the program that shows SKIP but skip does not work.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

JonR said:


> Tivo_Ted,
> 
> Any idea how and when Tivo will resolve the "Standby" bug?
> 
> ...


Once we figure out what's happening, we're going to have to put out a new release with the bug fix.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

rdrrepair said:


> Then a show that has been shorten to "run in time allotted" would probably not have the Skip Mode enabled as the script has changed. I thought that they placed flags/ticks/marks just before the start of a new segment.
> 
> So then, TiVo could "in theory" do a first run movie that's slated to air on network television before it actually airs by entering the script? That sounds way too labor intensive to be right.
> 
> ...


If the show is re-edited or changed in any material way, we would have to tag it again. After that, we send down both versions of the tag file (original and re-edit) and the box checks to see if either is a match. We can send up to 5 unique tag files per program. This is what we did for the Super Bowl tagging where some people got a tag file that worked right away, and some people got a hand-edited version about 30 minutes later which carved out some local ad slots that were screwing up the matching algorithm.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are wonderful things RC42 has wrought on me:

1) TiVos are no longer recognized as being in local network by iOS app.

2) Program descriptions are not accessible via the app either, and therefore there is no ability to record through the app.

3) Restarting fixes these issues for a time, but within a couple hours these problems resurface.


----------



## sldavis1952 (Feb 16, 2009)

sldavis1952 said:


> I have a 746. I got an email that I now have skip mode. I have RC42.


Well, I got the email, I got RC42 update, but no shows with skip mode yet. Does something else need to happen?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sldavis1952 said:


> Does something else need to happen?


Devine intervention? (That's Ted).


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

For shows that don’t get TiVo’s official skip tags, do you think it might be possible to have the TiVo use closed caption presence or absence to make a “best guess” for these other shows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm unsure if this a RC42 issue for the Premiere's. My recently deleted folder is permanently deleting shows prematurely.

I've been getting caught up on "The Goldberg's" and deleting them after watching. None are currently in the RD folder. Last night i caught up on the most recent episode of "The Americans" and that's not in there either.

Any programs I deleted on RC29 is still there.

I currently have 100 items in the RD folder and I'm at 83% capacity in My Shows. Anyone else able to replicate this behavior?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> That sounds like some sort of bug. When you can reproduce this on your box, please PM me your TSN and the name/season/episode of the program that shows SKIP but skip does not work.


Unfortunately I deleted the show in question, though I may be able to transfer it again.

What happened was that I transferred a recording over from a Premiere that records OTA broadcasts to a Roamio Pro that records Comcast cable. Comcast converts the broadcast channel (CW) from 1080p MPEG-2 to 720p MPEG-4. That shouldn't matter based on what you wrote, but after the transfer it got a skip icon, but skip didn't work.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Nope.


Thanks for testing Joe. I am watching a 1TB Roamio OTA w/LS on ebay. It's up to $129 with 2 days left to go. I doubt if I will be able to get it. I really want that Continue Watching Strip and no audio cutout, but without the Live Guide, I may never do it. I am stubborn! and Tivo, Inc is being ridiculous about that!!!

And no, still not curious enough to take the plunge...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JonR said:


> Tivo_Ted,
> Any idea how and when Tivo will resolve the "Standby" bug?
> Thanks,
> John


You're giving Standby a bad rep. It should be the "Power Saving" bug.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TishTash said:


> Here are wonderful things RC42 has wrought on me:
> 
> 1) TiVos are no longer recognized as being in local network by iOS app.
> 
> ...


I have an IPAD on the couch and I have no problem with either my Roamio Pro or XL4, both on RC42. Don't use it that much, but it seems to work fine for me on the local network. My android phone works fine in and out of network. "Fine" is a relative term, but all the functions work...


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

In an effort to try and figure out issues with my Premiere's Recently Deleted folder permanently deleting shows since RC42 I went into "My Shows Options" and checked off [Show Categories] Going Away Soon and saved it with the "A Button" the screen refreshed but I don't have it showing up in "My Shows" anything else that I checked gets saved.

I refreshed my box. No change in behavior. Very odd


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

It appears to be a much bigger issue. I went into My Premiere's SD screen and found a much smaller folder list.

I'm starting to think that My Recently Deleted Folder from RC29 is being treated as a regular folder with items in it. I'm thinking I'm losing shows in My Shows now.

Anyone else seeing this on their Premiers?


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

SM is now on my 746......Thanks Tivo!


----------



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

HOW? what did you do?


JonR said:


> SM is now on my 746......Thanks Tivo!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rdrrepair said:


> It appears to be a much bigger issue. I went into My Premiere's SD screen and found a much smaller folder list.
> 
> I'm starting to think that My Recently Deleted Folder from RC29 is being treated as a regular folder with items in it. I'm thinking I'm losing shows in My Shows now.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this on their


My Premiere still has a Recently Deleted folder, though it's empty because my Premiere's My Shows is at 100%.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JonR said:


> SM is now on my 746......Thanks Tivo!


Not for me. My 746 still doesn't have skip mode. I also never got an email about SM.


----------



## sldavis1952 (Feb 16, 2009)

sldavis1952 said:


> Well, I got the email, I got RC42 update, but no shows with skip mode yet. Does something else need to happen?


Okay. I forced yet another connection at 7:42 PM CDT. The skip mode icons finally showed up.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

just verified my neighbor's 746 now has skip mode (following a forced connection).


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

morac said:


> My Premiere still has a Recently Deleted folder, though it's empty because my Premiere's My Shows is at 100%.


My XL4 has no cable card in it. Just a storage device and I play everything from the Roamio Pro and Mini. I don't notice anything missing. Only less than 500 recordings on it and it is at 90% with 2TB. Some bugs in SD mode with Recently Deleted (probably always been there). Much easier and faster to manage it with the RP...


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

My 746s have SM now. Guess it happened last night or in the wee hours, had to force a connection on the one that had not connected since the day before. Yes, many shows recorded in the past got SM and the tag. Also I noticed someone here had a problem with a show they had transferred from a cable Tivo to OTA Premiere. I have at least one show transferred from Cable Roamio to OTA 746, it got the tag and SM does work on it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just checked some other shows I had transferred from cable Roamio to the OTA 746 Premiere including a whole season of Marvel Agents of Shield, they got the skip tag and the skip mode works.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, I think what's happening now is anything that was deleted before I received RC42 is being treated like a show that's not in the RD folder. Anything I delete since receiving RC42 is behaving properly in the RD folder.

Because of this anything newly deleted is deleting first in this folder. Because I'm afraid to lose any more shows in "My Shows" I'm going to eventually force delete everything that's currently in the RD folder.

I treat my RD folder as a guide to how many recordings I can still do. I know I've read recently that some people are missing their recordings or maybe not recording at all. If what's happening to me is applied to their problems I'm thinking that the TiVo thinks it's full.

For now, I've force deleted only about 30 of my 100 recordings in my RD folder in case @TiVo_Ted wants to check what's going on.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

rdrrepair said:


> Ok, I think what's happening now is anything that was deleted before I received RC42 is being treated like a show that's not in the RD folder. Anything I delete since receiving RC42 is behaving properly in the RD folder.


I had a similar problem on my S3 OLED a few years back. Basically there was stuff in my Recently Deleted that would never get recovered by the system. I though that deleting them manually would help, but the space never got reused. I think it happened after I let my system get full a few times. I had expanded drives. I think somehow TiVo loses track the space occupied by these deleted shows. Perhaps it has something to do with expanded drives, not sure.

Anyway, I discovered the hard way that deleting shows manually didn't help. I had deleted a whole bunch, went on vacation, and when I got back realized nothing had recorded. Most of my shows back then were set to Keep Until I Delete and the manually deleted shows didn't have their space reused.

My eventual solution was to offload all my shows onto another TiVo, do a C&DE, then put the shows back. That did end up working.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

rdrrepair said:


> Ok, I think what's happening now is anything that was deleted before I received RC42 is being treated like a show that's not in the RD folder. Anything I delete since receiving RC42 is behaving properly in the RD folder.
> 
> Because of this anything newly deleted is deleting first in this folder. Because I'm afraid to lose any more shows in "My Shows" I'm going to eventually force delete everything that's currently in the RD folder.
> 
> ...


When in doubt, the system errs on the side of not deleting programs. There's nothing worse than having a show deleted that wasn't supposed to go.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Once we figure out what's happening, we're going to have to put out a new release with the bug fix.


Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This new skip deal with Premieres is so great! If I were still using my Premieres I would be thrilled, just as I have been when I bought my Bolts and got to have skip for the first time. Wish all shows had skip, but that probably won't happen, so I'm happy with having it when I do.

Thanks for all that you do, Ted!


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> You're giving Standby a bad rep. It should be the "Power Saving" bug.


I don't have "Power Save" 'On' therefore I stand by my description of "Standby" 'Bug'. Whatever we call it I hope Tivo fixes it soon as it is a pain.

John


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

sfhub said:


> I though that deleting them manually would help, but the space never got reused. I think it happened after I let my system get full a few times. I had expanded drives. I think somehow TiVo loses track the space occupied by these deleted shows. Perhaps it has something to do with expanded drives, not sure.
> 
> My eventual solution was to offload all my shows onto another TiVo, do a C&DE, then put the shows back. That did end up working.


 Appreciate you getting back on this. My Premiere is a stock 2TB drive. I'm putting this out there in case anyone else might have this issue. As of now it appears to be just me.

I've set another TiVo to catch My Shows and will monitor this to see what transpires or if it resolves itself at the next RC update.

I'm thinking it's bigger than just a few programs deleted/not recorded as my ability to check off "Going Away Soon" and having that populate in "My Shows" is borked too. Something else is apparently very wrong.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

samccfl99 said:


> I have an IPAD on the couch and I have no problem with either my Roamio Pro or XL4, both on RC42. Don't use it that much, but it seems to work fine for me on the local network. My android phone works fine in and out of network. "Fine" is a relative term, but all the functions work...


I called TiVo Customer Support, and they tell me my problem is a known issue. But granted, that could mean ANYTHING.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


(With all humility, is there some lead on the iOS app not accessing program descriptions from the Guide, and not recognizing TiVo's as in-network, at least for some of us?)


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


Thanks for the update!

I'm glad they could replicate and squash this bug. Please let us know when the "fix" will be available.

Thanks,
John


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

New gold star ad: Get free Amazon Echo w/ Purchase! Two Roamio, both have the ad in TiVo Central. But one has the ad display in every folder with over 6 episodes. Judging from the delay, the ad is not in the folder until I open it. Don't try to fix this, since I hardly believe it myself.

It is a full moon.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


Ted,

Does this release have the change needed to support IFTTT autoskip with gen3 UI?

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> You're giving Standby a bad rep. It should be the "Power Saving" bug.


And neither option should be used by anyone unless they're constantly getting recordings messed up by EAS.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> And neither option should be used by anyone unless they're constantly getting recordings messed up by EAS.


OMG EAS. I don't have a problem with recordings getting messed up by EAS but it always shoots me back to live TV, no matter where I am. And Comcast seems to run tests multiple times per week!

If EAS could be turned off, that would be amazing. If I can shut it off on my iPhone, I don't understand why I shouldn't be allowed to shut it off on my TiVo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

philco782 said:


> OMG EAS. I don't have a problem with recordings getting messed up by EAS but it always shoots me back to live TV, no matter where I am. And Comcast seems to run tests multiple times per week!
> 
> If EAS could be turned off, that would be amazing. If I can shut it off on my iPhone, I don't understand why I shouldn't be allowed to shut it off on my TiVo.


In the event of an actual emergency, I like the way EAS works right now. If you're watching a recording and there actually IS an emergency, dropping to live TV and not letting you do anything until the announcement ends is a good thing.

The problem comes when people play fast and loose with the definition of emergency, and/or when you go into full-on-red-alert-grab-the-toilet-paper mode for just a test. In these cases, all you are doing is training people to ignore you.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I assumed QuickMode would be included with the SkipMode upgrade. Is there some technical or legal limitation preventing Premiere from ever getting QuickMode?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MHunter1 said:


> I assumed QuickMode would be included with the SkipMode upgrade. Is there some technical or legal limitation preventing Premiere from ever getting QuickMode?


technical is what i've read, the processor isn't fast enough for quick mode.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll look into this today. I am only planning to remove them from My Shows. They will still be in the Apps screen.


Just found these posts after I made a thread about this issue.

I definitely want them gone from the Apps menu. I have zero intention of ever upgrading to Hydra. I don't plan on using an Amazon Echo with my TiVo. They're cluttering the menu. It adds additional button purchases to get the apps I want.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'll look into this today. I am only planning to remove them from My Shows. They will still be in the Apps screen.


I can think of two items that could be fixed rather than spending time on things that are not broken.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I can think of two items that could be fixed rather than spending time on things that are not broken.


Though slightly different than what @TiVo_Ted was targeting, it's arguable whether Alexa and Get New Experience being unique in having no means to hide them is not "broken" - putting aside the prioritization.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Though slightly different than what @TiVo_Ted was targeting, it's arguable whether Alexa and Get New Experience being unique in having no means to hide them is not "broken" - putting aside the prioritization.


Just venting. If I wanted to really rant I would bring up the apps on a Mini. They are sort of random. Probably if I had a bunch of apps selected I would feel invaded by non-invited apps too. I am happy they left My Shows. I call that a win.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> technical is what i've read, the processor isn't fast enough for quick mode.


That's for sure! But you can always run recordings from a Series4 in QM from a Series5 or higher...or a Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> But you can always run recordings from a Series4 in QM from a Series5 or higher*...or a Mini.*


Which, ironically, is tagged as Series4.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

stile99 said:


> In the event of an actual emergency, I like the way EAS works right now. If you're watching a recording and there actually IS an emergency, dropping to live TV and not letting you do anything until the announcement ends is a good thing.
> 
> The problem comes when people play fast and loose with the definition of emergency, and/or when you go into full-on-red-alert-grab-the-toilet-paper mode for just a test. In these cases, all you are doing is training people to ignore you.


Well FFS there was a day before cellphones, before TV sets. Etc. And when there was some perceived emergency and these EAS things didn't exist, the sky didn't fall.

At least give me an option to clear the EAS when I see it is just a test, because sometimes the message starts naming every county in south Florida and it takes forever to end. Oh yeah, then they repeat it in Spanish!!

Please let me clear the EAS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


Any update to when a new release will be issued?

Thanks,
John


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

philco782 said:


> OMG EAS. I don't have a problem with recordings getting messed up by EAS but it always shoots me back to live TV, no matter where I am. And Comcast seems to run tests multiple times per week!
> 
> If EAS could be turned off, that would be amazing. If I can shut it off on my iPhone, I don't understand why I shouldn't be allowed to shut it off on my TiVo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, there is probably never going to be a choice, as to the EAS things, with cable tv. Trust me, I'm with you and they annoy me to the nth degree, yeah plus having it take me back to live tv. I cannot tell you how many times (a lot!) the EAS we get is about how it is going to rain 200 miles from the cable market I'm in. Hope nobody gets hurt but, beyond that, I don't care. Yet we get to deal with that screeching mess that puts my tinnitis in overdrive. Even if the volume is fairly low it's so loud I want to scream.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Which, ironically, is tagged as Series4.


Why are you picking on me lately???


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JonR said:


> I don't have "Power Save" 'On' therefore I stand by my description of "Standby" 'Bug'. Whatever we call it I hope Tivo fixes it soon as it is a pain.
> John


My apology. I just put a Roamio into Standby. I accessed it from a different Roamio. Both on RC42. Received the BSC and SD NPL display.


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

JonR said:


> Any update to when a new release will be issued?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


For impacted users, this bug has a significant impact on usability. Please deploy the fix ASAP.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

@TiVo_Ted, will the _Amazon Alexa_ and _Get New Experience_ apps going to be in the Apps menu forever, or will they eventually go away?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

TKnight206 said:


> @TiVo_Ted, will the _Amazon Alexa_ and _Get New Experience_ apps going to be in the Apps menu forever, or will they eventually go away?


Everyone was happy before when they were selectable. Why did TiVo feel the need to take that away from us?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Lurker1 said:


> Everyone was happy before when they were selectable. Why did TiVo feel the need to take that away from us?


If/When you or anyone else figures out what's in their developmental heads, please let us know...


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

Skipmode works on some shows not all yet. Not sure if it is genre or channel specific.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

RC42 release notes

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

skisquash said:


> Skipmode works on some shows not all yet. Not sure if it is genre or channel specific.


SkipMode is not available for all channels or all times.

Popup - SkipMode channels

"The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS)."

Note I believe there has been some modifications on this as well to include popular shows on channels that are not in the list.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

skisquash said:


> Skipmode works on some shows not all yet. Not sure if it is genre or channel specific.


More major networks as well as time of day (originally, around 4 p.m. to around midnight), although TiVo has been expanding. With some genre exceptions as well: e.g. the evening news does not get SkipMode. Popup - SkipMode channels


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DBrunetti said:


> RC42 release notes
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


I think that list includes things that were already fixed in RC29. Does anyone have a saved copy of the list from RC29 to compare with?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> I think that list includes things that were already fixed in RC29. Does anyone have a saved copy of the list from RC29 to compare with?


The highest case number on RC29 was 483336, so it looks like all the bug fixes are new. I haven't read the whole thing yet. I always click on "printable version" then print it out.

Stupid:
*Issue 464232*: V58 error may appear in Live TV

After reading the fix list, I'm disappointed. They look like some stuff you get when calling TiVo's support phone line or forums. This is a bad direction.

I count 7 items with VOD. Perhaps some MSO feedback?


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

morac said:


> I think that list includes things that were already fixed in RC29. Does anyone have a saved copy of the list from RC29 to compare with?


I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the list but I didn't have a printed copy to compare it to.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

morac said:


> I think that list includes things that were already fixed in RC29. Does anyone have a saved copy of the list from RC29 to compare with?


Most of the items appear in both lists, but it's not obvious at first because the RC42 is sorted backwards.

RC42

```
Issue 448123: Channels may freeze while watching specific channels on a Mini, the channels may freeze/stutter then return to normal after a few minutes
Issue 453920: There may be missing MoCA details in the Network Status screen
Issue 461407: The video may cut in and out after turning on the TV/AV
Issue 461710: The Slide Pro remote may become unresponsive 
Issue 462216: N07 error may occur during installation
Issue 464232: V58 error may appear in Live TV
Issue 464600: Text-to-speech may not work on the first long press of the A button
Issue 464849: CableCARD decoder: Test Channels may not function
Issue 465170: HD notify issues – No HD equivalent for some channels may appear when pressing D
Issue 466615: VOD may not be displaying movie posters
Issue 467490: Stickiness may not be maintained when ZOOM and BACK button is pressed
Issue 469398: V312 error may be displayed when launching various apps
Issue 471205: Network Settings for MoCA may be missing the option to set the channel
Issue 471444: OnePasses may default to SD channels
Issue 471483: May reboot when changing Closed Captioning settings
Issue 471544: Mini VOX may keep disconnecting from the host
Issue 473733: VOD – series folder screen may display episodes without the season or episode numbers over the poster art
Issue 474071: Mini may keep hitting V125 when trying to MRS while LTS works fine, reboot temporarily resolves
Issue 474207: On Demand app icon may be missing on TiVo Central > App
Issue 474441: ZOOM key from TiVo Central may not return to recording
Issue 474561: While fast forwarding, ADVANCE may not skip to the next tick mark
Issue 474617: OnePass for VOD assets “This is Us” may not pull correct episodes
Issue 475093: Bluetooth Slide remote may no longer work after SW upgrade
Issue 475281: Scrolling with directional buttons may be intermittently delayed
Issue 475336: UI may restart when selecting remote content in Disconnected State
Issue 475368: “HDMI connection not be permitted” may appear if Live TV is opened
Issue 475475: When watching recorded shows, recording may end and switch to Live TV
Issue 476603: Clear & Delete option may be missing under Help
Issue 477507: Retail connection may be interrupted/may fail while negotiating on service connections
Issue 477829: SRM-8001 error may appear while turning to VOD after SW upgrade to Q3.14RC4
Issue 478024: Stuck at “Loading info (Preparing to load…)” may appear after Installer Express Setup
Issue 478055: Live cache may be lost when recording starts on foreground tuner (other tuners were free)
Issue 479209: ABC buttons may not work when turning on Accessibility features
Issue 479262: QAM VOD – when pressing FFWD x1 and then skip multiple times, progress may get stuck at marker
Issue 480121: Software images might fail to download while in Guided Setup
Issue 480971: QAM and IP VOD – Metadata may show SAP but only 1 audio track may be available
Issue 483336: Empty folders may be visible in VOD menus
```
RC29

```
483336: Empty folders may be visible in VOD menus
480971: QAM and IP VOD - Metadata may show SAP but only 1 audio track may be available
480121: Software images may fail to download while in Guided Setup
479209: Accessibility: ABC buttons may not work to turn on features
478055: Live cache may be lost when recording is started on a foreground tuner (other tuners are free)
478024: May get stuck at "Loading info (Preparing to load...)" after installer Express Setup
477829: May display SRM-8001 error while turning to VOD after SW upgrade to Q3.14 RC4
476603: Clear & Delete option may be missing under Help
475475: When watching a recorded show and the recording ends, it may switch to Live TV
475368: "HDMI connection may not be permitted" may appear if Live TV is opened
475336: UI may restart when selecting remote content in a disconnected state
475093: Bluetooth Slide remote may no longer work after SW upgrade
474659: On Demand button may not launch VOD from TiVo Central
474617: OnePass for VOD assets “This is Us” may not pull correct episodes
474561: While fast forwarding, ADVANCE may not skip to the next tick mark
474441: ZOOM key from TiVo Central may not return to recording
474207: On Demand app icon may be missing on TiVo Central > Apps
473733: VOD - series folder screen may display episodes without the season or episode numbers over the poster art
473373: Switching language to French may cause box to be stuck in reboot loops
472846: MRS: No OSD message may appear when playing recorded shows of locked channel on client box
471483: May reboot when changing Closed Captioning settings
471444: OnePasses may default to SD channels
471205: Network Settings for MoCA may be missing an option to set channel
469398: May receive a V312 error when launching various apps
468804: C button audio track: May not be able to change the audio track back to English after changing it to Spanish
467490: Stickiness may not be maintained when ZOOM and BACK button is pressed
466615: VOD may not display movie posters
465170: HD notify issues – No HD equivalent for some channels may appear when pressing D
464849: CableCARD decoder: Test Channels may not function
464600: Text-to-speech may not work on the first attempt to long press the A button
464232: May receive a V58 error in Live TV
462216: N07 error may appear during installation
453920: May be missing MoCA details in Network Status screen
448123: While watching specific channels on a Mini, the channel may freeze/stutter then return to normal after a few minutes
```
These items are in RC42 only: 461047, 461710, 471544, 474071, 475281, 477507, 479262.

These items are in RC29 only: 468804, 472846, 473373, 474659.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> More major networks as well as time of day (originally, around 4 p.m. to around midnight), although TiVo has been expanding. With some genre exceptions as well: e.g. the evening news does not get SkipMode. Popup - SkipMode channels


Actually the NBC Nightly News has been getting skip mode for some time now. Can't answer for the others.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DBrunetti said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the list but I didn't have a printed copy to compare it to.


I was fooled by the sorting order. If you select "printable version" before printing you get all pages.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Tivo_Ted,

Any word on when they will release an update that fixes the “Standby” bug? You mentioned earlier they had a “fix” they were testing but never gave a timeframe on when they might release the “fix”. Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Why are you using standby? Bad idea unless you absolutely have to have it.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quick question, probably been asked before. Today for the 2nd time in a few weeks, I went to use the Xfinity app on my A92 Mini (rarely use it on any Tivo). It's not there and it is on my RP host. I do not know how I made it appear last time (might have been on RC29 then). I know it is supposed to get that from the host. I unchecked it and checked it on the RP, then rebooted the Mini and still not there.

*Anyone? THANKS*


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> Quick question, probably been asked before. Today for the 2nd time in a few weeks, I went to use the Xfinity app on my A92 Mini (rarely use it on any Tivo). It's not there and it is on my RP host. I do not know how I made it appear last time (might have been on RC29 then). I know it is supposed to get that from the host. I unchecked it and checked it on the RP, then rebooted the Mini and still not there.
> 
> *Anyone? THANKS*


force two connections following the steps you've already completed.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> force two connections following the steps you've already completed.


Now that is amazingly stupid, but it did work. THANKS. IDK. Bet it won't stay forever!!!


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

slowbiscuit said:


> Why are you using standby? Bad idea unless you absolutely have to have it.


I'm not the person you asked, but I use standby to protect my recordings from EAS tests.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

But in return for the occasional trashed recording you get more Tivo bugginess to put up with. Not just with this instance, others have seen problems with Minis and power save etc.

Just don't use it.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

slowbiscuit said:


> But in return for the occasional trashed recording you get more Tivo bugginess to put up with. Not just with this instance, others have seen problems with Minis and power save etc.
> 
> Just don't use it.


What kind of TiVo bugginess? Ever since the software update that I received in August 2017, I've been getting period bugs that involve a "groups" bug in _My Shows_. There's also other bugs scattered through the GUI too. Only a GUI refresh (thumbs down / thumbs up / play / play] fixes it, although that's temporary. I thought the 20.7.4RC42 software update was going to fix it, but apparently not. I mention this because I think it's related to coming out of standby, but not 100% positive.

However, I still intend to use standby.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Do a search man, I'm too lazy. Plenty of reported issues with Minis and standby/power save. If you don't have Minis maybe you'll never have another problem.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

It would be nice in the next update (whenever that will be...or not) for Tivo to fix the bug in the last several releases, that when in QM and FF-ing, that on occasions the audio is delayed for a few seconds while the video is still running when coming out of the FF. A quick backup button press fixes it. It's just annoying, but not earth shattering. I wonder if this bug exists in TE4?...LOL.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> It would be nice in the next update (whenever that will be...or not) for Tivo to fix the bug in the last several releases, that when in QM and FF-ing, that on occasions the audio is delayed for a few seconds while the video is still running when coming out of the FF. A quick backup button press fixes it. It's just annoying, but not earth shattering. I wonder if this bug exists in TE4?...LOL.


On which TiVo box? I haven't noticed this on a Bolt with Gen3, and use QM a lot.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I've seen it, but it's fairly rare. The much more annoying issue is the 2-5 second playback freeze after trickplay that happens w/H.264 content on Comcast. This happens ALL the time on Roamios w/Gen3.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> I've seen it, but it's fairly rare. The much more annoying issue is the 2-5 second playback freeze after trickplay that happens w/H.264 content on Comcast. This happens ALL the time on Roamios w/Gen3.


Luckily have not seen that here with our Roamio Pro with gen3 on Comcast H.264 channels (Wheeler Dealers is the one we watch most often and have to use regular trickplay since no SkipMode).

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> On which TiVo box? I haven't noticed this on a Bolt with Gen3, and use QM a lot.


Roamio Pro + Mini on TE33333!!!! No $$$$ for a All-In Bolt+. LOL. Happens occasionally on both. Buffer problems probably.


----------



## Drexler (May 22, 2018)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


UPDATE: Nevermind this, as JoeK states below, I also am still seeing the "standby" bug behavior. I am not sure why it seemed to be working for a bit but, it is definitely still present. Sorry for the bad information and false hope!

@TiVo_Ted

The "standby" bug appears to have been corrected. Thanks very much to you and your colleagues for your efforts with resolving the issue! It is truly appreciated.

Over the weekend, both of our Roamios displayed messages saying they had received channel lineup updates however, the TiVo software version appears to have remained at 20.7.4RC42. Nonetheless, the standby issue seems to have disappeared?!? Is it a coincidence or, has anyone else noticed a fix as well?

Thanks again to all involved here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Drexler said:


> Nonetheless, the standby issue seems to have disappeared?!? Is it a coincidence or, has anyone else noticed a fix as well?
> Thanks again to all involved here.


Does seem to have gone away.

update: either there is a time delay or it is random, because I tested again and got the BSC and old NPL.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Drexler said:


> Over the weekend, both of our Roamios displayed messages saying they had received channel lineup updates however, the TiVo software version appears to have remained at 20.7.4RC42.


Lineup changes have nothing to do with software version changes. I often see a couple lineup changes in any given month, but software updates are much less frequent.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

What I have experienced when remotely connecting to a Tivo:

You won't see the standby bug under the following conditions:

Remote Tivo is not in Standby.
Remote Tivo is currently recording a program.
A Mini is connected to the remote Tivo and is using a tuner.
If any of these conditions are true, then connection to remote Tivo seems to work the way it used to.

Maybe @TiVo_Ted could verify these observations.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

**** Red said:


> What I have experienced when remotely connecting to a Tivo:
> 
> You won't see the standby bug under the following conditions:
> 
> ...


All of those things force the Tivo to either remain awake or come out of standby via some other means. So the bug appears to occur when the Mini is the one waking the Tivo up.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

**** Red said:


> You won't see the standby bug under the following conditions:
> 
> Remote Tivo is not in Standby.
> Remote Tivo is currently recording a program.
> A Mini is connected to the remote Tivo and is using a tuner.





BobCamp1 said:


> All of those things force the Tivo to either remain awake or come out of standby via some other means. So the bug appears to occur when the Mini is the one waking the Tivo up.


Bullets 2 & 3 do not take the TiVo out of Standby mode, at least not to a fully awakened state; the LEDs remain off.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Bullets 2 & 3 do not take the TiVo out of Standby mode, at least not to a fully awakened state; the LEDs remain off.


On that point, a small observation. A Roamio host in Standby gives me a BSC when its Mini wants a tuner the *first time*. It may be long enough to display the "looking for a tuner" message.

Smaller observation: Hydra doesn't do that. Change in networking.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

New location for release notes: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we've got a fix for this bug and are testing it in the TE3 release branch. Timing will depend on whether we are trying to include any other fixes, or trying to push this one out by itself.


Bump.

20.7.4.rc42 was widely deployed over the Memorial Day weekend. The Standby Bug (Minis trying to connect to Roamios in deep sleep) was identified and, hooray, a fix for the bug was ready in short order.

But, no deployment and now Labor Day is upon us.

To celebrate the start of the football and new TV seasons, would TiVo be so kind as to push out the bug fix?

Thank you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just ran a GS on a new hard drive. I noticed a field that seems to be added in Diagnostics PCR PID:

MPEG transport stream - Wikipedia

I never saw this before. It was probably added but I can't recall it there with previous releases.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

If you are using a TiVo Bolt VOX, your version may be listed on this link:

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Are there any Hydra updates on the way? I think Hydra was released last November. I remember getting a feature update that created an overlay interface on what used to be TiVo Central, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> Are there any Hydra updates on the way? I think Hydra was released last November. I remember getting a feature update that created an overlay interface on what used to be TiVo Central, but that's pretty much it.


Release 21.8.2 is out for Bolt, maybe others
TE4 updates start with 21.*, but it's been a quiet summer.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone ever see this weird thing? I never have before.

The bottom two recordings in the folder were Not named 08-22 until today, as you can see by the dates on the right. REAL WEIRD...

It seems I do not know how to attach an image (well I see it, but it don't work)...click below

TIVO MY SHOWS BAD-1.JPG


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

And again today on 08-23 with 08-22 date (but that is in the guide data).

Nobody? Not even Joe???

TIVO MY SHOWS BAD-2.JPG


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> And again today on 08-23 with 08-22 date (but that is in the guide data).
> Nobody? Not even Joe???


Forgive me for not caring about C-SPAN. That aside, from the metadata it looks ok to me. The date is the episode title. The top recording is in progress, the next two are partially watched. If this is new, I would guess that TiVo is playing with its metadata. Well, its always playing with its metadata.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Forgive me for not caring about C-SPAN. That aside, from the metadata it looks ok to me. The date is the episode title. The top recording is in progress, the next two are partially watched. If this is new, I would guess that TiVo is playing with its metadata. Well, its always playing with its metadata.


I guess you missed the whole point of the first post or did not read the whole thing. The 2 older ones were NOT originally named with the date of 08-22 (date on right is the correct date of them). That just happened. IE, the tivo changed the names and it was no coincidence that they have the same title of the one recording. Never saw that happen before. I don't care and it just happened to be on CSPAN---2 that I ran into this (a very important channel where The U.S. Senate can be seen). I was not asking for an explanation, was just asking if anyone seen this happen before.

I might reboot it and see if they change back (I do not remember the title they were originally, probably US Senate). Now That really would be something!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> The 2 older ones were NOT originally named with the date of 08-22 (date on right is the correct date of them). That just happened. IE, the tivo changed the names and it was no coincidence that they have the same title of the one recording. Never saw that happen before.


Check out this similar post.

Daily Guide Updates

Sounds like the guide data for those shows changed after they aired which resulted in the rename of the recorded shows.

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> Check out this similar post.
> 
> Daily Guide Updates
> 
> ...


OK, so that is just plain nuts for it to do something like that and never happened before. Those 2 recordings it changed were from 07/31 and 02/27! They should not have been touched. Big ridiculous stupid bug, even for Tivo, Inc. Whatever, thanks for the "clarification" (not blaming you...)


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Hey Ted_Tivo!!!!

Are they ever going to fix the Roamio "Standby" bug?????? Paul in Tivo engineering called me and I walked him through the bug and he said he would contact you to discuss the issue.

Please convince Tivo to fix this annoyance.

Thanks,
John


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JonR said:


> Hey Ted_Tivo!!!!
> Thanks,
> John


He's on Twitter. So is @TiVoSupport, @Ted_Malone.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> He's on Twitter. So is @TiVoSupport, @Ted_Malone.


Twit-ter is almost as bad as Telegram...

Just my personal opinion...


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> He's on Twitter. So is @TiVoSupport, @Ted_Malone.


I don't do Twitter, but he was very interested when the firmware was first released but now not a whisper. Never had this problem for years and now it's a pain in my arse and nobody is listening!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JonR said:


> I don't do Twitter, but he was very interested when the firmware was first released but now not a whisper. Never had this problem for years and now it's a pain in my arse and nobody is listening!


Ted was last here on Saturday. He tends to check in a few times every week.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Since Tivo obviously won’t fix this firmware release is there anyway to revert to the previous release?

Thanks,
John


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JonR said:


> Since Tivo obviously won't fix this firmware release is there anyway to revert to the previous release?


No there isn't. I assume that since someone in TiVo engineering called you at one point that you still have a ticket open on it?

Scott


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> No there isn't. I assume that since someone in TiVo engineering called you at one point that you still have a ticket open on it?
> 
> Scott


I didn't think there was a way to fall back but had to ask (thanks for the information). I assume my case is still open with Tivo Engineering but one thing I remember from that conversation was him telling me their efforts/resources were be directed to the new interface and in fact he said the quickest resolution to my issue was to update my Roamio to the new interface. My biggest fear is Tivo is not going to invest any more time/resources to the legacy interface and we're going to be stuck with what we have currently. At some point I believe Tivo will force everyone to update to the new interface which will cut engineering costs and save the company money.

Thanks,
John


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JonR said:


> I didn't think there was a way to fall back but had to ask (thanks for the information). I assume my case is still open with Tivo Engineering but one thing I remember from that conversation was him telling me their efforts/resources were be directed to the new interface and in fact he said the quickest resolution to my issue was to update my Roamio to the new interface. My biggest fear is Tivo is not going to invest any more time/resources to the legacy interface and we're going to be stuck with what we have currently. At some point I believe Tivo will force everyone to update to the new interface which will cut engineering costs and save the company money.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


you could call back, check to make sure your ticket is still open and current, then ask for next level support.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JonR said:


> My biggest fear is Tivo is not going to invest any more time/resources to the legacy interface and we're going to be stuck with what we have currently. At some point I believe Tivo will force everyone to update to the new interface which will cut engineering costs and save the company money.


TiVo Ted had already indicated here that their engineering focus was going to be on the new UI code so certainly don't expect any new feature releases for the old gen3 UI code. Who knows on any bug fixes though. Probably depends on the severity and impact of the bug. WE have a Roamio Pro with gen3 and currently aren't having any issues but we do not use standby or power-saving modes.

He indicated they would not force anyone and I would expect the current code to go to a non-updating state like the S3/HD where they are not making any changes so it's not taking any engineering time.

Scott


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope the spinning blue circle issue eventually gets fixed in gen3. That and the UI problems that got created during the August 2017 update that are still partially unresolved.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

With just over a week before the fall season starts, it would be nice for TiVo to push out a fix for the Standby bug.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Last I heard they still planned to add IFTTT support to Roamios/Bolts running Gen 3. But aside from that, I wouldn't expect anything but bug fixes. And probably not more than one update per year. I doubt they have anyone working on it full time anymore. They really made an effort to put as much into 20.7.4 as possible (has any other release gotten anywhere near as many "release candidate" versions?) so they wouldn't have to revisit Gen3 with more updates.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

tim1724 said:


> Last I heard they still planned to add IFTTT support to Roamios/Bolts running Gen 3. But aside from that, I wouldn't expect anything but bug fixes. And probably not more than one update per year. I doubt they have anyone working on it full time anymore. They really made an effort to put as much into 20.7.4 as possible (has any other release gotten anywhere near as many "release candidate" versions?) so they wouldn't have to revisit Gen3 with more updates.


IFTTT support was already added to Gen 3. The only thing that doesn't work is auto-skip.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

morac said:


> IFTTT support was already added to Gen 3. The only thing that doesn't work is auto-skip.


Right, Ted indicated that was supposed to come to Roamios with another update at one point.

Scott


----------

